# DETAILED Likes and Dislike list for the big reaper 2015



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is my list! I don't get as detailed as some members because my theme changes every year and I could always use my gift in the future if I can't use it in 2015. My SR gift may even become my inspiration for next year, so I try to give some general ideas, but I don't want to restrict my SR's creativity! 

Likes...this year's theme centers on clowns. A theme I've promised my kids for years, but really a departure from my traditional themes. I am starting with zero carnival/clown items, so no worries about duplicates. Clown masks, clothes, or props would greatly be appreciated. Thrift store finds would go perfectly with our walkthrough garage haunt. Make-up and wigs for our volunteer actors and handheld props would work well.

My cemetery will include new, dearly departed clown additions, so anything that goes well in a graveyard will still work this year!


Inside...my house is devoted traditionally with lots of witch, pumpkin, and ghost themes. I have a Halloween tree and ornaments are always appreciated.

Dislikes... Gore. 

I've been haunting for 30+ years and have quite a collection. Staples like spider webbing, creepy cloth, etc are not needed.

Thanks in advance, my dear SR!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes:
Oni ( I have a wall dedicated to this year round)
Kabuki 
Bats 
skulls 
Bones
Skeletons 
Day of the dead ( fireplace is dedicated to this year round)
Kitchen witch (Year round )
we are doing a Frankenstein theme this year
hand made
black and white graveyard pictures
Mask 
Universal monsters
we are doing a gypsy type theme this year, ( decided after finding out that there Are Gypsy's in our family background)
Handmade goodies 
2nd hand goodies are awesome
Love Oddities realistic and Real
searching for complete small Bird skeletons for a project I want to work on. 
don't worry about being too gory 

Dislikes:
cutesy
Disney 
spiders
clowns


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Likes this year, Addams family items...i wouldnt mind a home made oddity venus fly trap. i do collect victorian gothic decor/am a dealer...so alittle macabe is cool
love any witches or swamp witch oddity items, i am actually thinking a frog in jar collection would be cool or a witches apothacary box, i have not made one of these yet.
also love voodoo, but nothing authentic.
i will be doing our front porch like a victorian mortuary facade...have no idea yet what i will be doing
i do collect oddities. on the oddity subject i dont like body parts or real wet animal parts. nothing satanic either. i do like the preserved monkey paw...
i do like some sassy things, alittle glitter is fine also

dislikes
dont need crafting supplies or decorating dollar store items, ive got a ton of it here
no sci fi or science lab
no clowns i have them already
not crazy about gore or organs/innerads..


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Hopefully I can do it this year.
My haunt theme is wraith scarecrows. Well it's "Discordant Requiem", but that means wraith scarecrows.


In no apparent order...
*Likes*:
Crows
Scary Scarecrows or cutesy pumpkin headed ones
Bath and Body shop Halloween scents and candles
Creepy cloth/cheesecloth (black and white)
Sickles/Scythes
Wraiths (Nazgul/Dementors/Cloaked ghosts/Reapers without the face or skull)
Darkwraiths (Dark Souls. Also Skeletor.)
1:1 skulls and/or http://www.halloweenasylum.com/hollow-half-skulls-set-of-3.html
Primitive folk art (such as http://www.rhodemontijo.com/ or http://bethanylowe.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/HWN_2015.pdf)
Orange or purple "christmas" lights with black wires (mini ones for indoors)
Haunted Overload t-shirt (3xl or 2xl if they don't have 3. I really like the length.)
Dark candles
Vintage decorations (For example http://www.vintagehalloween.com/nutcupscandy.html)
Halloween scents (Not sure when they come out, but http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/ gets some great ones.)
Halloween Yankee candle stuff (Not Boney Bunch. More along the lines of a jack o' lantern wax melter or candles in general.)
I also love Swamp Thing (also Scarecrow, for that matter) and swamps in general.

https://www.pinterest.com/autumnassassin/secret-reaper-2015/


*Dislikes*:
Disney
Sci-fi
Insects (Spiders are fine. I've been known to play a Drow or two in my day.)


Sorry if it seems like I have Cadillac tastes. Just trying to make it easier by including examples of things I like.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Back for more again.

Likes:
Skeletons, skeleton animals, skeleton/zombie gnomes, skeleton fairies.
LED lights (color changers, red, or Halloween colors) If it's not LED, I can't use it.
Egyptian decorations/artifacts. - for kitchen and dining room theme.
Doll house decorations. - for wife's doll house.
Pepper Ghost DVD/Blu-rays. I already have Atmosfear FX: Bone Chillers, Ghostly Apparitions, Jack-O’-Lantern, Zombie Invasion!, and Shades of Evil. 
Monster props.
Gargoyles.
Garden decorations. 
Monster costumes or masks.
Lego monsters or toys.
Stuff monster dolls.
Chucky doll- lifesized.
Cyber goth or stream punk.

I have no problem with used decorations. This year, I am throwing a Halloween party on the first Sat of Oct for the friends and then a B-day party for the 7 year old near the middle of the month. 
I live at a dead end as the last and only house there with our own woods. I use the LED lights to light up the area a little bit. There tends to be a collection of skeletons, gargoyles and a few inflatables for the front yard. The porch tends to have a few animated displays/monsters. This year, I am planning on testing out the Atmosfear FX pepper ghost outside or at the window. We don't get trick or treaters here, but we still go all out. 

Dislikes:
Movies- don't need them.
Scene setters for the walls. won't use them.
Non LED lights. - cause fuse issues
fake blood/ gore stuff- can't use them
sound effects - don't need them


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Back for more again.

Likes:
Skeletons, skeleton animals, skeleton/zombie gnomes, skeleton fairies.
LED lights (color changers, red, or Halloween colors) If it's not LED, I can't use it.
Egyptian decorations/artifacts. - for kitchen and dining room theme.
Doll house decorations. - for wife's doll house.
Pepper Ghost DVD/Blu-rays. I already have Atmosfear FX: Bone Chillers, Ghostly Apparitions, Jack-O’-Lantern, Zombie Invasion!, and Shades of Evil. 
Monster props.
Gargoyles.
Garden decorations. 
Monster costumes or masks.
Lego monsters or toys.
Stuff monster dolls.
Chucky doll- lifesized.
Cyber goth or stream punk.

I have no problem with used decorations. This year, I am throwing a Halloween party on the first Sat of Oct for the friends and then a B-day party for the 7 year old near the middle of the month. 
I live at a dead end as the last and only house there with our own woods. I use the LED lights to light up the area a little bit. There tends to be a collection of skeletons, gargoyles and a few inflatables for the front yard. The porch tends to have a few animated displays/monsters. This year, I am planning on testing out the Atmosfear FX pepper ghost outside or at the window. We don't get trick or treaters here, but we still go all out. 

Dislikes:
Movies- don't need them.
Scene setters for the walls. won't use them.
Non LED lights. - cause fuse issues
fake blood/ gore stuff- can't use them
sound effects - don't need them


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My list is more or less the same as last year.

I like Handmade, found, or new. I'm only too happy to see anything you choose to send!!
I tend to favor old vintage/traditional or Gothic. Subtle and spooky or creepy, nothing over the top or horror.
I love the ideas of the haunted mansion or Gothic oddities collections or garden. I also like a little whimsy. I adore Jim Henson, Brian Frund and Tim Burton. My decor is somewhat of a witches cottage indoor and Gothic garden/graveyard outside.

I'm not currently the guardian for any small friends with fur, feathers, or fins, and at present they only small people I get to entertain regularly belong to my nephew and his wife.

Thank you so much for your time and thoughtfulness reaper!

Likes:
witches
spells and books
potions
bugs, bugs and more bugs!
frogs
bats
pumpkins
Jack'O lanterns
lanterns
runes
black candles ( would love some led tapered candles)
scented candles
Halloween ribbons, lace ribbon, or burlap ribbon
burlap or cheese cloth ( can never get enough cheese cloth)
spiders
webs
(if looking to unload one would love one of the web guns)
owls
crows/ ravens
rats/ mice
tombstones
ghosts
skulls
I'm big on real bones, but I do like the small displays of the frog or toad skeleton or bat skeleton
signs
some glitter is OK
fullers earth would be super
corks for large mouth jars would be lovely
haunted mansion
Addams Family
Practical Magic
Hocus Pocus
Dark Crystal
Labyrinth
Harry Potter ~ Diagon alley 
busts
voodoo
baking items
black feather boas
chains
black ostrich feathers (love these)



Dislikes or just can't use:
satanic
horror
blood and gore
body parts
clowns
aliens
zombies
dolls
day of the dead (great items, they just don't fit my decor.)
characters (Jason, Freddie,Michael etc.)
inflatable
blow molds

What ever you do I will absolutely love it!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Likes: 

skeletons
skulls
undead/zombies
ghosts
graveyards
gore
lighting effects
sound effects
animatronics
trolls
creepy things
Mad scientist
monsters
aliens

Dislikes:

cutesy
glitter (I'm sure I'm the only one)
dead baby stuff


I'm really easy to please, and I can fix just about anything. I'll be happy with old broken pieces of things! I have 2 kids, a wife, and dogs. Usually I set up stuff outside, though indoor stuff works too. Don't kill yourself trying to get it "just right," I'm good with whatever I get. Though the more awesome the better. I love homemade stuff. Happy reaping!

Pinterest link https://www.pinterest.com/jeff_veillon/halloween-reaper-ideas/


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest Reaper. I am so sorry that my likes and dislikes are so vague. Sometimes life gets in the way of my hobbies.

If you send it, I will find a way to use it. Doesn't matter if its old, new or handmade. I love the idea of the secret reaper. I get sooooo excited stalking and putting together a box for my victim that I sometimes forget that I am getting a box too!!!

As my carved pumpkin avatar suggests, I am also a belly dancer. If you can find a way to link by two passions together, Belly dancing and Halloween, I would be eternally grateful!!!

I'm also just as happy with one very special item or a box of goodies. 

We have downsized our outdoor decorations. This year we are doing a graveyard in the yard and huge spider webs on the porch. Indoors is a witch's kitchen and general scary decor.

The graveyard is the general spooky type of graveyard. Tombstones, lighting, spiderwebs, skeletons, etc.

The porch will be something new this year. I have envisioned spider webs covering the porch with lighting and spiders and cheesecloth ghosts flying from the ceiling.

My indoor witch's kitchen has been going on for years. I have two witches sitting at the table enjoying tea, and "lady" fingers. Lots of spooky lighting and decorations. I have plenty of potion bottles because I've been making them for years.

I do not have a pinterest page. 

Sorry to be so vague.

Likes
Butcher packaging to make large spider webs on the porch.
Cheesecloth ghosts with styrafoam heads.
Witches
LED lighting. 




Dislikes
Extreme gore (some is ok)
Extreme glitter (some is ok)
Clowns (I will die of heart failure if there is a clown in the box)


Still editing.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm doing a zombie/skeleton theme this year.

Likes:

bones
body parts
organs
entrails
blood
creepy cloth
skeletal animals
webbing
Anything related to the Walking Dead
eyeballs
gargoyles
rats
spiders
pumpkins
ghosts
cats
vampires

Dislikes

clowns (this cannot be overstressed!)
creepy toys
creepy children 

Thanks for doing this Bethene!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

My likes/dislikes
Likes:
Bats
rats
owls
ravens/black birds
bones
graveyard decorations
anything homemade
zombie related stuff humorous and or spine tingling
Lovecraftian type things ( Cthulu, Dagon, etc)
ghosts
werewolves, not Twilight-like but more like The Howling, or that 1980s show Werewolf
creepy bugs
Day of the Dead things
Witchdoctory kinds of things
Don't stress yourself, I'll be happy with practically anything really.

Dislikes:
gore, cutesy, zombie children/babies


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Um, I like detail so this list might be kind of long, but I promise I'll be happy with anything Reaper! 

For the first time, we’re skipping our big outdoor party, so this list will be more personal wants and likes than I’ve had in the past. 

Likes:
General Halloween: Can always use lights, creepy cloth, cheesecloth, creepy critters, skeletons, bones, and pumpkins. 

Victorian things: I like decorations, costuming, jewelry, and anything steampunky. I love colored glass and long pendant-style necklaces. 

Day of the Dead: Sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Literature: Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. I like ghost stories and books on weird local legends and oddities. Since I live here, I already have a lot about California, but I’d love to learn about other places. 

Apothecary: I have a few very nice potion bottles (thanks former reapers!), but I love other types of curiosities. I will, of course, always take more awesome bottles. 

Miniatures: I’d love one of those tin box (Altoids) miniature scenes. Or the mini terrariums. Actually, I just like miniature stuff in general. If that’s your thing Reaper, go crazy. 

Halloween Village: Love, love, love anything for my Halloween Village. I’ve been collecting and repainting Dollar Store pieces for a while now, so I’m not looking for anything expensive. Something cheap or second hand that I can repaint is great. Bits and pieces such as trees, shrubs, moss, fences, etc. are greatly needed too since I really want to build up the "grounds" this year. 

Spiders: My favorite Halloween motif. I love ‘em all. Realistic, fuzzy, big, small…

Music: Finding new (to me) Halloween music makes me happy. 

Disney: I’m a huge, huge Disney and Disneyland fan! Anything from the Haunted Mansion is great. Love the wallpaper print and all of the characters. Love Nightmare Before Christmas. And I love all things Disney Villains! 

If you can sew, I would be super happy with anything you make. Sewing is like watching magic for me. I know there's a trick, but I've yet to figure it out. 


I also always appreciate bits and pieces I can work/craft with--ribbon, tape, glue, styrofoam, wood, broken or imperfect jewerlry bits, even glitter. 

Make, buy, recycle, upcycle, or re-gift it, whatever works for you Reaper. I’ll be a happy victim!

Dislikes: Blood, gore, zombies

I have a Secret Reaper Pinterest board. It has both things that I like and things that I want to work on for victims on it. Feel free to snoop through the other boards as well. We all do it.  Pinterest



Small addition: Reaper, you might want to avoid real candles or items that can melt easily. I live in the desert and sometimes things like that don't survive to the doorstep.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I’m doing a Halloween party that’s kind of like the Addams family but more like a monster house. All kinds of monsters living in a home and how they’re just like us in a lot of ways. My party idea board: https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-monster-house/ I do different themes every year so really anything is welcome.

Here are some projects you might want to tackle:
Sign that says Beware of the the Thing like in the Addams family show https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955209862423/ 
A creepy children’s style sign that says Brains 50 cents, Poison $1 – I’m going to have some child monsters selling their wares by the front door.
If you scroll through my Pinterest idea board above, you’ll see fake products for the bathroom and kitchen, like cereal, band-aids, etc. If you’re interested, the plan is to blow those up and put on boxes/cans. 
Also there are a bunch of fake book covers I wanted to put on some books and display.
Some face pies using old masks (see board)
A spooky dollhouse and/or items to go in the dollhouse
Any kind of fake food with a horror bent to it.
Another idea was to create a monster chore chart for little monsters that I could hang somewhere.
Gigantic collar for Spot from the Munsters https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955209657664/ 
Go Away doormat like this https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955209861840/ 
Bag of snakes – Plan to put them under the doormat
Any macabre home items a monster might have in his/her home
I’d love a venus fly trap, eyeball flowers or other kind of macabre plants you can think of for monster mom’s flower garden
I just love this idea if someone is crafty enough to recreate. Or maybe you have another idea for a perilous pet that would fit in a 10 gallon tank. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955209659360/ 
There are many pictures on my board that need printing out and put in frames.
Chef hat
Hawaiian shirt for a character prop
Frumpy house dress and curlers for a character prop
Plaid shirt for a character prop
Gloves to create hands for my character props – men and women
Any Victorian/gothic or macabre home décor
Anything for a cabinet of curiosity
Any taxidermy
The usual creepy cloth, netting, etc.
A bunch of plastic vampire teeth. Saw a cute idea to put them inside donut holes.
Halloween and gothic jewelry
Raw materials for things I can glue onto bottles for apothecary items https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-glassapothecary/

Dislikes
Glitter, pumpkins, dolls (I have enough), primitives, stuff that’s too cute


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Let me just get the short list of dis likes out of the way

Dis like - cute or cartoony items, bloody / gory items, zombies, Jason and Freddy

Likes- homemade props, witch items ( I pretty much got that area covered), Voodoo items, pet cemetery items, swamp items

My theme will be Voodoo on Bayou ( we have had 15" of rain since June 1st. The whole county looks like a swamp) We bought a small farm that has 15 acres of woods that surround 2 sides and fields on other sides. We have a huge Swamp Oak in the front yard. The woods is really swampy naturally and has several rainy season ponds. So I thought it's a no brainier on the theme. I am in need of lots of things for this theme. I am co focusing on 4 main areas. 1st- front porch will be the swamp Witch shack. I have tons of witch stuff but still could use anything swamp witch like. 2nd- swamp maize. We have a 10x20 or so dog kennel or play area at the side of the house with a front and back gate. I will be making a short maize of sorts. I need more realistic snakes, frogs, bugs, gator, moss. 3rd- we have a big wood fenced tortoise pen that I will be using for a Bayou pet cemetery. I have dog, cat, rat, crow bonez props but that's it. In need of tombstones, lighting, moss, signs or any other related items you clever haunter might dream up. 4th- area is the back patio and I will be transforming it into a Voodoo Shanty. I have literally nothing yet but have plans in my head, lol. So anything Voodoo related would be great. I am wanted to make a path or trail to lead everyone to all the areas so I am in need of things to mark the path. Rope, lighting, moss, snakes and so on. I hope this helps me Reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds awesome!!!!! witchy poo


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Theme: Tanz der Vampire
indoor stuff please


would really, really love some Tanz der Vampire pictures (my printer doesn't work) also looking for the play not the movie ...maybe even some homemade throw pillows or other homemade things with Tanz pics...posters from Tanz...etc. 

my wishlist on pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/halloween-wish-list-2015/ can look here for ideas or search for pictures of Graf von Krolock...my favorite actors are Steve Barton, Kevin Tarte, Drew Sarich, Ivan Ozhogin, Jan Ammann, Florian Soyka...there are others but these are the top 6. 

This is the theme and everything will be inside. But I really don't care what I receive I know I will like it all. Bought or homemade. 
You can also send something I can use for next year if you can't come up with anything for this year. I will be doing Halloween Haunted Theatre: see wish list here https://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/hallowen-wish-list-2016/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loving the lists!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

My list:

I do a walkthrough haunt every year with a foyer, cemetery, cornfield, dungeon, swamp, Egyptian tomb and witch's shack. I'm always looking for items to fit these scenes. Thank you so much Reaper!!!!

Here is a link to pics of last year's haunt: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140536-my-haunted-estate-2014-a.html

My Pinterest Halloween board: https://www.pinterest.com/jabrizz42/halloween-ideas-i-love/

Likes:
The skeleton rat, spider and scorpion available this year.
Egyptian treasures
Pirate treasures
Swamp items (fake greenery, jute netting, voodoo items, shrunken heads, shack/bayou items)
Busts
Gargoyles and garden statues
Tiki gods, realistic tiki masks or statues
Interesting witch shack items
Antiques or old items for details
Flameless candles, LED or battery operated
Old cages or birdcages
Strobe lights or colored spotlights
Chains, tools, hooks
Apothecary jars and cloches
Hanging witch jars
Cemetery fencing
Unique tombstones
Funkins and realistic pumpkins
I'd love a ton of the Dollar Tree carving pumpkins so I can start turning my front yard tree into a Halloween Tree a la the Ray Bradbury novel.
Witch hands (like the ones that hook onto a wall and reach out)
Hanging or lifesize props
Antique, thrift and handmade as well as store-bought are amazing and perfectly welcome!

Dislikes or Don't Needs:
Blowmolds and Inflatables
Indoor décor, paper cut-outs, etc.
Cutesy or country items
Glitter
Food and candy
Party items like dishes, trays, etc.
Real wax candles
Music and Movies
Toxic waste/zombie outbreak/apocalypse items
Dollar Tree tombstones, foam signs, lenticulars (I already have most of them plus extra, haha)
Things that feature black cats or cat skeletons (I'm sensitive to that, haha)

Stores I don't have near me, so I'd probably love things from them:
At Home
Christmas Tree Shoppe
99 Cent Only
Five Below
CVS (I visited one out of state this past year to get the teeth under glass)[/QUOTE]


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

editing for more detail:
To start I just want to say how excited I am by anything you'll send! I'm sure it will be just perfect! I do particularly love handcrafted or thrifted items, but I really do love it all. 

Likes: classic movie monsters, fairy tales, zombies, psychobilly, retro, vampires, stage makeup, black cats (I have two of my own), Alfred Hitchcock (may be our theme this year), Edgar Allen Poe, Danny Elfman, Batman (villains), rock and roll, creepy plants, ravens, cheesecloth, anything handmade, anatomical hearts, bats!, tiki, skeletons, owls, glitter, Addams Family, Babadook, Hocus Pocus, Dark Crystal, Labyrinth, recycle/reuse/thrift, travel, sleepy hollow, animal print, oddities, potions, foreign languages (I speak German), books, ghosts, rats, vegetarian cooking/recipes, wall art. 


Dislikes: clowns, twilight, butterflies, moths, worms, leather, maggots, tootsie rolls, meat, kid stuff, cutesy non-vintage (cute vintage is ok).

I don't have any outdoor space, I'm in NYC so please make things indoor friendly. I need creepy lighting in general. I do have nifty columns in my new kitchen, so I'd like something to creepify them.

Pinterest:
https://www.pinterest.com/tashura/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to figure out my list too, need to think on it...


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance. Thank you for taking the time out of your busy schedule to find/make something for me, I truly appreciate it. I can't wait to see what you come up with 

I decorate both indoors and outdoors. I love when people are creative and make homemade gifts, I'm not picky though, if you aren't crafty, store bought is more than ok with me as are garage sale/thrift store finds. 

Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas-esp Jack & Sally together, Haunted Mansion, Ghosts, Witches, Bats, Jack O Lanterns, Skeletons, Tombstones, Witches Ball's, Spiderwebs, Vintage, Cauldrons, Dia De Los Muertos, Taxidermy (not rodents), Halloween Ornaments, Gargoyles, Flying Crank Ghost's, Window Silhouettes, Spellbooks, Crystal Balls-esp the ones that have something inside, like Madame Leota, Addams Family-esp Gomez and Morticia together, 

Dislikes: Clowns, Zombies, Roaches, Aliens, Bio-Hazard, Movie Characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc., Torture, Maggots, Rats/Mice, Dead Animals (skeleton animals are fine), Mad Scientist Stuff, ,Miniature Village Stuff, Owls, Inflatables, Pirates, Window Clings, Satanic Items, Black Roses/Silk Flower Bouquets, Fairies, Steampunk, Cheesy Stuff.

Just some tips to help out my reaper:
I don't have any tombstones yet, but I sit and admire all of the creativity on this site. I love looking at what other people have made.
I don't really need any wreath's...I went crazy my first year and made one for each week of October. 
I have about 30 small rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those. 
I have a couple of Scentsy warmers, I am a little picky on scents since some trigger my migraines, but cider or apple scents are fine.
I like the buzzards that people here have made, but I can't find any flamingos. I only want 2 or 3, if you have any leftover flamingos, I would gladly take them.
I do not have any decorative pillows, but have been looking for spiderweb or witch ones that aren't over the top cheesy. Maybe more primitive/vintage looking for a witch pillow and a more modern pillow think black fabric with white/silver webbing for a spiderweb pillow. 
Vampires and Mummies fall in the middle for me. I don't dislike them, but I don't love them either. 
I don't really decorate with crosses. Celtic crosses on tombstones are fine, but that's about it for me.
No earrings, please. My ears are sensitive and I can only wear surgical grade metal.
I already have a lot of cookie cutters and some baking pans in Halloween shapes, so I don't really need more.
I don't need any wall scene setters or creepy sound effects.
I love spiders and spiderwebs. I have a collection of real spiderwebs under glass/mounted on wood or slate.
I like primitive witches and Jack O Lanterns.
I believe that true love survives into eternity. So I enjoy anything along those lines as well.
I have a nice, covered, front porch that is probably close to 16x5. There are also 2 front windows that face the street. There is a small arch/half moon under the roof on the porch with a beam that I could sit small/medium things on. The front of my house is all cedar.

Here are a few links to give you some visual inspiration, and just a glimpse of the type of things I like:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/206097455/morticia-and-gomez-art-print?ref=favs_view_17

https://www.etsy.com/listing/52322035/primitive-halloween-witch-silhouette?ref=favs_view_24

https://www.etsy.com/listing/103979122/spider-web-pillow-cover-creepy-chic?ref=favs_view_9

https://www.etsy.com/listing/159995...earch_query=Halloween pillow&ref=sr_gallery_5

https://www.etsy.com/listing/163244...1dda7933185f73ded30d01166a1f22337b7:163244851

https://www.etsy.com/listing/236912976/halloween-gourd-jack-o-lantern-natural?ref=shop_home_active_4

I also really love the look of these types of window silhouettes, but I don't have any at the moment. I bought some Martha Stewart window clings that were supposed to be full size to look like silhouettes...they didn't really work out very well.

https://www.google.com/search?q=hal...-362v-amM:&usg=__adxXSv8rOTnuT4fV4H-3ObdwTBM=

https://www.google.com/search?q=hal...-362v-amM:&usg=__adxXSv8rOTnuT4fV4H-3ObdwTBM=

I hope this helps and that this list is detailed enough to give you some good ideas.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a little bit of a bump..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

put this on the first page..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

still working on my list....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's my list.

Likes:

Skulls and skeletons- all sizes 
plastic animal skeletons - I have a bird and a cat skeleton already, so any others welcome or another bird and cat skeleton too 
Pumpkins – big or small, whimsical or gruesome
Gothic candle holders/decor
Halloween mugs (can’t believe I don’t have any)
Wig heads
Shadow boxes
Zombies - no babies please!
Classic Vampires (no Twilight)
I like candles, both real and LED
LED lighting
Wax melts – vanilla and pumpkin are two of my favorite scents
Since this is my daughter’s first Halloween, cute is now OK (can’t believe I'm saying this)
Potion bottles
Brains – big and small (for next year’s project)
Ornaments for Halloween tree - whimsical or scary
Homemade is great!
Used is OK with me 
Halloween picture frames for the little one
I'm a huge of The Walking Dead and the original Dark Shadows soap from the late 60s
Halloween themed glassware or baking pans
Halloween themed hair bows or socks for the little one 
Been looking for the first Critters movie from 1986 on VHS or DVD
Halloween or Gothic flower pots
Odd stuff in general
Minnie Mouse Halloween decor for the baby

Dislikes or don't need:

Although I had plans to make some zombie babies, I find that since I've become a mother, they kinda gross me out 
Staying away from excessive gore, so nothing more gory than your typical zombie
Anything Twilight related
Anything with a really strong cinnamon smell (allergies)
Overstocked on white spider web – black or green OK though
Music - I have lots of sound FX, I already have most of Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate, Sam Haynes, Virgil, Shadow's Symphony and Verse 13, but custom mixes are appreciated
Trying to stay away from glitter this year - my little one is putting everything in her mouth now
No candy - little one is too young and hubby and I don't need it (though I do have a weakness for peanut butter pumpkins) 

My daughter will be seven months old by the time Halloween rolls around and I have one very spoiled dog that lives with us. No theme this year as the little one will be having surgery in Sept. I’ll mainly be decorating inside and maybe the porch. My daughter is fascinated by lights and noises right now so I'm going a little overboard on lights this year. After all, it's all for her this year. 

We're in a rural area and have regular access to a limited number of stores: Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Family Dollar, CVS, Rite Aid and Walmart.

Please don’t fret dear reaper. I’m really open to just about anything Halloween related.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

*Llikes & Dislikes for Secret Reaper 2015*

Hello! I'm so excited to participate in our second Reaping! We had so much fun last year & are already plotting ways to stalk our new victim! 

 ABOUT US - My husband & I do a yard haunt each year and also invite family, friends & neighbors over for a sort of Halloween Open House. We have a fire pit, tables & chairs in our driveway and a buffet spread in the house - think soups, stews, desserts, snacks & finger foods. People of all ages come over and some stay for hours while others pop in for a bite and then go back out to TOT with their kids. 

I prefer to keep our yard haunt a little more cohesive but the hubby is a fan of "If I like it, I buy it" - even if it doesn't really fit in! LOL! We don't change themes but each year we add a little more or take something away if it didn't work or we're bored of it. We have a large-ish graveyard with lots of tombstones & skeletons and this is my favorite part - lighting, decorating, realism, etc. We also have sort of a 'corn field' area with hay bales, cornstalks, scary scarecrows, critters (like the jumping spider & attacking snake) and a lunging werewolf. 

We do some indoor decorating as well. Please take a look at my photo albums to see what kind of decorations we put up inside - nothing too crazy, more like little displays here & there. If you think something would look great in one of our displays but it's not on our "LIKE" list, have at it! I'm sure we'll be pleased!

 LIKES ~
~ skulls & skeletons
~ tombstones
~ some zombie (we like to watch The Walking Dead but we watch via Netflix so we're a season behind)
~ realistic, wilted & time-worn cemetery decorations (flowers, urns, candles, lighting, trees/plants, etc)
~ We welcome handmade, thrifted or otherwise doctored up pieces - we love creative pieces and would be proud to display a hand-made Reaper item in our yard haunt
~ thrifted clothing that's been aged, torn or worn down that would be suitable for zombies or other dummies is great
~ we are on the lookout for an oscillating table fan (or 5!) to hijack so we can make some of our residents move their heads
~ We have a daughter who will be 4 by Halloween and a son who will be almost 2. An inexpensive little something to make them feel included that they could open/unwrap would be awesome! For example, a light up Halloween toy or necklace, a Halloween storybook, Halloween socks, etc... no toys with small parts, please. 
~ Last year I dressed my kiddos as Wednesday & Baby Pubert Addams. See my albums for a pic! I have a soft spot for Addams Family-inspired things!
~ would love some decorated scary books of some kind - spellbooks, herb/plant books, scary-looking witches' diary, etc. We have the Spirit set of Animated Books that has the spider pop out & I got some gargoyle book ends, so they don't have to open necessarily - just look good on the cover, spine & back so I can display them
~ Anything that fits into a realistic abandoned graveyard or scary cornfield scene is perfect! 

 DISLIKES ~
~ a little blood & decomposition is good, but too bloody or gory is not for us. We don't like babies or children props, definitely don't like anything that looks like it's eating body parts. We aim for scary/spooky/creepy but not "eww, gross!"
~ no need for weaponry or chainsaws or knives or that kind of thing
~ since we try to reuse the same overall theme, we don't really have much need for things like cartoonish stuff, cutesy stuff, no movie characters, no clowns, no pirates, no miniature village houses or Halloween tree stuff (but a Christmas ornament with a Halloween theme is ok, especially a handmade one), not really into aliens, mad scientists, medical or insects. Don't have a spot for blow ups or blow molds. 
~ no real bones or real animal parts or fur, no demented doggies or kitty-type things (realistic rats, mice, crows, bats, & graveyard critters are good though!)
~ please very light on candy or sweets if you choose to include any
~ please no lotions, perfumes or scented items - most of the family has sensitive skin & allergies, boo!
~ We do a portrait wall display and already have all of the easily available lenticulars, so unless it's from an out of the way store, we've likely got it already


THANK YOU for organizing this awesome event, and also an advance thank you to everyone who participates & makes it so fun! Although it's "Jenn" of "Jenn&Matt" who mostly posts here, the whole family gets involved in the excitement of choosing Reaper gifts and opening what comes for our haunt.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are my likes and dislikes.

If you get either me or Pumpkinking30, we have the same list, but he'll also post it under his name too. 

Lately we have been working on a Victorian, sideshow/ freak-show type of theme mixed with the feel of a Victorian science lab. So things like specimen type props, anatomy charts, models, skulls, things like that would be great. Also, freaks, medical oddities, interesting animal prop specimens or drawings are great too (please no real animals, we would hate to think that anything had to die for our display). 
This is just to give a basic idea, but here is a list of everything we like:
Like:
Creepy/spooky Victorian
Pumpkins, Jack o lanterns, scarecrows
Vintage, 1920’s-1950’s style stuff
Black cats, frogs, toads, rats, snakes, owls, bugs, etc… (we don’t have any animal phobias to worry about)
Skeletons, skulls, bones, etc…
Ghosts, monsters, witches, grim reapers, anything of that nature
Universal Monsters 
Headless Horseman
*Need- Old picture frames- Small sizes, any design would be good, oval even better. 
Science equipment, medical instruments
Specimen jars, anatomy models
Addams Family, Munsters, etc…
Dia de los Muertos
Primitives 
Pretty much anything Halloween will be great for us. We have more of a classic style, but will love anything you do for us. 
We will also attach some links to our Pinterest pages to help out:
Halloween
Oddities/Curiosities

Dislikes:
Anything gory/ bloody
Nursery/ children type items (like the Spirit dolls)- Don’t have a problem with the genre, it’s just not something we do though. 
Anything involving real animals- A rubber rat in a jar is far better than a real one. 
Real witchcraft items
Aliens- Again, not really our thing, but if we happened to get one, we could work it into the lab theme somewhere. 
Too much glitter- Some is ok, just hate to get it stuck all over us for days at a time. 
Nothing too overly cutesy


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep, What she said (above). We both worked on the list together, but wanted to do our own packages, so we tried to include the things we both like. We have been doing a lot of creepy victorian stuff lately, and collecting faux "specimens" for a science lab theme eventually. So any of that will help. Also, I have a lot of creepy photos that need frames, so if you happen to find any neat looking thrift shop frames (especially oval ones- which seem to be harder to find than they used to be), that would be a great help. As the queen said though, here is the list again just in case:

Lately we have been working on a Victorian, sideshow/ freak-show type of theme mixed with the feel of a Victorian science lab. So things like specimen type props, anatomy charts, models, skulls, things like that would be great. Also, freaks, medical oddities, interesting animal prop specimens or drawings are great too (please no real animals, we would hate to think that anything had to die for our display). 
This is just to give a basic idea, but here is a list of everything we like:
Like:
Creepy/spooky Victorian
Pumpkins, Jack o lanterns, scarecrows
Vintage, 1920’s-1950’s style stuff
Black cats, frogs, toads, rats, snakes, owls, bugs, etc… (we don’t have any animal phobias to worry about)
Skeletons, skulls, bones, etc…
Ghosts, monsters, witches, grim reapers, anything of that nature
Universal Monsters 
Headless Horseman
*Need- Old picture frames- Small sizes, any design would be good, oval even better. 
Science equipment, medical instruments
Specimen jars, anatomy models
Addams Family, Munsters, etc…
Dia de los Muertos
Primitives 
Pretty much anything Halloween will be great for us. We have more of a classic style, but will love anything you do for us. 
We will also attach some links to our Pinterest pages to help out:
Halloween 
Oddities

Dislikes:
Anything gory/ bloody
Nursery/ children type items (like the Spirit dolls)- Don’t have a problem with the genre, it’s just not something we do though. 
Anything involving real animals- A rubber rat in a jar is far better than a real one. 
Real witchcraft items
Aliens- Again, not really our thing, but if we happened to get one, we could work it into the lab theme somewhere. 
Too much glitter- Some is ok, just hate to get it stuck all over us for days at a time. 
Nothing too overly cutesy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

interesting reading the lists!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok, so I will probably edit this later on, but here's my list!

Halloween Likes:
http://www.pinterest.com/emilynschaub/halloween/
https://www.pinterest.com/emilynschaub/halloween-decor/
https://www.pinterest.com/emilynschaub/halloween-oddities/
https://www.pinterest.com/emilynschaub/halloween-characters/


First off, we will be having a (hopefully huge) party this year, so any party favors or small prizes would be AMAZING. Party supplies would be appreciated too!

LOVE: dragons and venetian masks. Not just at Halloween, I always have my masks and dragons out

I can always use more creepy cloth could use a spider web or 3.

I'd like white sheets to put over our couches/furniture for a haunted house vibe. 

i'd like small brains for my "bat brains" apothecary jar. I can't find any.

Anything with antique or old looking is great. homemade things are awesome 


Witches/Wizards:
Small cauldrons, witch/wizard hats, potion ingredient jars/bottles. Spell books, Brooms, wands. I would really like some good potion recipe pages. The only think witchy that I don't like is the crashed witches and the curly toed witch shoes.

Animals:
Black cats, ravens, rats/mice, owls, bats, spiders, DRAGONS, wolves, skulls/skeletons (human or animal),

Hocus Pocus movie: 
I love every bit of that movie! A framed image of the sisters, black flame candle, my own Book… Anything really. 

The Addams Family (from the TV show specifically): 
I adore Gomez and Morticia. I would love a Thing or Cousin It. 

Fortune teller:
tarot cards, jewelry, scarves, runes, palmistry hand. fortune teller sign, crystal balls. I love gypsies in general, so anything gypsy related is good.
Gypsy things that I really need are 2 matching masks/heads for a 2 headed fortune teller prop

The Classic Monsters:
Dracula/Vampires (not twilight). frankenstein and his bride. werewolves/wolfman. I would LOVE to have framed portraits of the classic monsters as well as family photos of the Sanderson sisters, Addams family, and the Munster family. Or any creepy/spooky portraits/paintings/pictures. Honestly, if someone just printed off pictures for me, could worry about frames myself lol!

PIRATES!: Treasure chest, pirate garb, jolly roger. We love pirates and the boyfriend is a sailor, so anything nautical is used year round! And I really want a pirate scene this year.

Lighting:
candlesticks, candelabras, LANTERNS, string lights, Black lights!

creepy plants: 
eye ball plant, fly traps, even some creepy looking fake plants for fish tanks just as long as they aren't neon, etc

ghosts: 
I like all ghosts. even cutesy ones!

bust statues: 
I once heard someone mention a 'hall of ancestors' and I love that idea and would love some busts to start my own 'ancestor' collection

Graveyard: headstones, spooky trees (love trees!), pumpkins/gourds/jack o lanterns

Haunted Mansion: disney version or otherwise. A madame leota would be amazing. Anything that could give the home interior a spooky vibe.

Zombies are okay. I do have a neat zombie poster that could use some other things to go with it so its not so random.

I would like to start collecting specimen jars or oddities, as of now I have very very few things and I'd LOOOVE some more! haha 

I also want to start a small Lab area, so a few basics would be very welcome!



Halloween Dislikes:
baby dolls, excessive gore, cutesy things, clowns, serial killers, and i don't dislike it, but i'm not a huge fan of nightmare before christmas.
NO outdoor decorations please!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

theme: none in particular, I tend to go with classic halloween. 

I do creepy, not gory.

what i love: candles (not scented), glitter, would LOVE a cool wreath for the door- i have a BIG door, anything for outside - tombstones, lights, fcg's, figures, whatever, charlie brown halloween, apothecary jars, etc also love blow molds (dont have any) and inflatables and skellies! I LOVE all of the handmade tombstones and outdoor props so many people make on here! spotlights (blue) and strobe lights are awesome. I do have several outlets in my backyard.  

dislike gore, clowns and 'country', but I do like retro stuff (does that make sense?) 

what i DO NOT need - a ton of stuff from dollar tree. some stuff is okay (like spiderwebs, creepycloth (always need those!) or stuff made into something cooler!) but lenticulars and door knockers.... don't really have a place for them (as they come, anyways- if you've done something cool with them, by all means send it! LOL). I also don't need candy. If you want to send a treat for the kids, thats fine though. 

We have 2 girls 16 and 17 and 9 year old son. But my BABIES are my dogs LOL - renji (boy) is a 20 lb mini schnauzer and Pita (girl) is a medium sized blonde shepherd mix (35ish pounds). They love halloween goodies too. clothes, collars, bandanas, treats... whatever.  

We recently moved into the house I grew up in- and I have a love/ hate relationship with it. its massive- 5000sf, built in 1906, but is set WAY back from the road, and is NOT in a kid area AT ALL, and..... anything put in the front would 'disappear'. My backyard, however, is great for entertaining, nicely landscaped and and perfect for setting up my lifesize props and lights (i need lights! spot lights, string lights, any kind of light at all!) i have tons of outlets around the back too, which will be AWESOME! I will likely do some sort of party this year, which is new to me, so looking forward to that. We have a pool that is running year round... halloween themed rubber duckies to toss in it would be fun! party and kitchen decor would be fun! 

Also, totally random, I have lost 70 pounds since the beginning of the year and would LOVE LOVE LOVE halloween clothes/ costumes (semi sexy costume is fine, just keep in mind i live with kids and an old man so nothing TOO revealing LOL!) I am around a size 10/12 top and a 12/14 bottom at the moment. THink I am going to be a witch (with a black bustier/ corset top and black poofy skirt) for halloween, so cool accesories for that (hat, jewelry, etc) would be super duper awesome! 

the only stores that i regularly buy halloween stuff in are walmart and dollar tree/ dollar general. so its a pretty good bet if you get something from elsewhere, i dont have it.... which is a good thing LOLOL

my pinterest board is here: http://pinterest.com/ocracokebound/halloween/

I really hope this doesn't sound greedy or picky - I promise I am neither! Just trying to give a clear view of what I have/ need/ want (or don't want) and the types of things I can use. I don't care if its made, bought, second hand, dove in a dumpster to get it... whatever. I am positive I'll love it!

edited to add: 

I have an AWESOME fireplace mantle now (with a giant antique mirror above it) and some sort of either fun halloween or creepy halloween mantle scarf and decorations would be REALLY cool. 

felt bats to hang off (very large) antique chandelier in dining room

fabric (not vinyl, my cats nails tear them up) table cloths and runners (all sizes - i have a dozen or more different tables and surfaces to put them on LOL!) 

fall decor to use after the big day (particularly garlands and wreaths that can be reused)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

being detailed is not being greedy,witchy mom, it is very helpful!!!
congrats on the weight loss,it is very hard!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> being detailed is not being greedy,witchy mom, it is very helpful!!!
> congrats on the weight loss,it is very hard!!!


thanks! actually its stupid easy, its just being consistent and dedicated to counting calories (and staying within your calories!) and working out is what is a pain! LOL! 

long ways to go still but pretty happy about where ive come from!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

I will try to edit this to add more detail, but here is our list for now:

Likes: Gothic, cemetery stuff, swamp stuff, gargoyles, bats, witch/witch's cupboard stuff, skulls, scowling jack-o-lanterns, Harry Potter. Spooky atmosphere creating stuff. We mostly decorate outside. We have a Westie puppy (medium sized dog) who will be almost 10 months old at Halloween, so a Halloween bandana, bow, etc. would be fun.

Dislike/Don't need: gory, movie character stuff (Mike Myers, etc.), clowns, cutesy/country, day of the dead stuff, dolls, zombie babies


http://pinterest.com/jeandonaldson/halloween/


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Likes: grim grinning ghost,donald duck trick or treat, legend of sleepy hollow headless horseman 
Peppers ghosts always wanted to do one never got chance
Light show stuff,skeletons,lifesize props,witches,ghost, hanging props,lights for outside,spotlights accent lights etc
Universal monster,elvira vampira,frankenstein bride of Frankenstein 
The munsters,bats,cats,boney bunch,kitchen witches,any vintage blow molds,vintage cutouts,the peanuts gang great pumpkin yard
Casper that my nick name ��,vincent price, music sound clips,I love all Halloween so I would love anything really also love inflatables and anything for a cemetery really need stuff for a fencing area to keep kids out,I love b horror movies to like motel hell,classic horror, shirts anything like that love horror
Love anything homemade its a special treat to get a homemade item

Dislikes: really ok with anything no dislikes here I'm easy when it comes to Halloween ��


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

heres my list:

likes

pumpkins esp white ones
witches
JOL
skulls
ghost
frankenstein
wall scene setter
candles
skeletons
anything mad scientist/lab
zombies
creepy cloth
vampires
spellbooks
nightmare before xmas
reapers

dislikes

cutesy stuff
disney
gore
creepy dolls
bugs
gothic
gliter
dollar tree stuff
books


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are mine for the moment.....will update as I think of other details

Likes:
Love gothic-style items (black ornate frames, etc)
Sleepy Hollow
Crows/Ravens/Owls
Skulls
Cemetery/tombstones
Vases/urns 
Silhouettes
Lanterns/luminaries
LED Candles - no color-changing
Candlesticks/candelabras
Gargoyles
Cheesecloth/creepy cloth (black or grey)
Edgar Allan Poe
Addams Family/Haunted Mansion-style items
Anything handmade as it will be an original!
Repurposed/thrift store items are great as well!
Black licorice and dark chocolate

_ *Theme - For this year's party, we're doing Sleepy Hollow. Definitely looking for some more white cheesecloth (as I'm going to coffee/tea dye it) or anything American colonial-style. *_

For more ideas on Halloween items, please see my pinterest boards at http://pinterest.com/blackcat1031/boards/ or albums here on HF.


Dislikes:
Anything cute, clowns, gore, slasher-film icons, pirates, aliens, dolls, zombies, no glitter, not really into the witch/ouija board items, and don't need movies.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

dang really need to figure out my list!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok I think I have the basics of our list. I'll add to it as things come to mind. 

Likes... err needs hummm.. wants 
we're going to do a haunted logging camp/cabin in the woods theme for a party being held around the corner from the old Preston Mill - Home of the Twin Peaks TV show lumber/saw mill. Since the ending of the show the mill building have fallen into total disrepair and are very creepy. We need stuff that would work with that theme... old axes (real or fake) saw blades (again real or fake), rusty chains, old animal traps, flickering lanterns, horns/antlers, "animal" pelts fake is best to hang on the walls, the barn siding or other western type scene setters
We're going to add a creepy "fruit stand" like scene in the oversize kitchen of the venue so fake - creepy, spooky, poisonous fruit, veggies, snacks, meat, ice cream would be great to add to the mix . 

Beyond that -

Zombie garden gnomes
zombie/skelly animals
caged creatures or bottled specimens for my witches shelves
Bones, skulls, skeletons both human and other things, animals, mythical creatures
candles please no black ones... I have a thing about using black ones
Spell books
anything universal classic monsters
Small spooky town pieces to fill out my town
We do a cemetery out front so new stones, or even a new concrete tombstone mold would be nice, little statues to add to existing stones, embellishments to add to stones. 
I'm part of all the card exchanges so creepy Krampus, vampy valentine, evil bunny easter and bloody 4th stamps or stickers if such exist would be nice to add to my stuff
Colored hot glue can never have enough

UPDATED 8-14
I Noticed the new Target thread and it looks like they have a few things I'd love and since I don't shop at Target anymore (they screwed me one to many times with their in stock oops out of stock and refusals to honor rainchecks) Anyways

The cool Howling Wolf Rug... A homemade version would be great. 
The fish, cat, rat and dachshund Skellys. 
The spooky living tree - Again a homemade version would be great. 
The slime or blood dripped Edison light bulbs


Second hand, used, thrift store handmade are all fine... 

Dislikes I don't think I really have any when it comes to Halloween... ok glitter just doesn't say Halloween to me

Don't use clowns, pirates, in my Hallloween deco yet.

Update 8-14
Not so much into the inflatables


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Likes:

Not doing a party this year, we're taking a break and visiting Salem, Mass(VERY excited for this) so I have no specific "theme" in mind, just my every day Halloween likes. I would describe my style as haunting and elegant but with a dark twist. I like things aged, spooky or really odd. I'm not opposed to gore or body parts/limbs/intestines or even glitter(in moderation) I would say that my signature Halloween icon is the jack-o-lantern, I absolutely MELT for anything with a jack-o-lantern. Here is a list of things that I enjoy:

Potions
Potion ingredients
Spellbooks
Pentagrams
Voodoo dolls 
Bones
Skulls(looking for a nice sized one to paint as an accent piece to keep up year around)
Eyeballs
Skeletons(got my eyes on the cat crazy bonez)
Oddities 
Pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns
Ghosts
Tombstones
Haunted Urn
Creepy lighting(vintage edison bulbs/flicker lighting)
Vintage Halloween decor
Haunted Mansion
Body parts/limbs
Shackles
Hanging heads
Static props
Creepy terrariums
Specimen jars
Creepy hanging jars/lanterns
Spiders
Antiques
Handmade props
Horror movie tshirts<----i'm trying to grow a collection of these. I have one with the original Halloween art with the knife and pumpkin but would love another design or anything from classic horror like Psycho, The Shining, Exorcist, Texas Chainsaw, etc. 
Makeup(I can never have enough grease paint or prosthetics, makeup brushes/applicators, etc)

I did _not _put this in my original pm to Bethene, but here is a link to my Halloween pinterest board:
HALLOWEEN BOARD/

Dislikes/don't need:

cobwebs or creepy cloth(I have storage bins dedicated to these)
Halloween cd's(I just burn them if I need them)
Clowns/Carnival(I did this theme last year)
Super cutesy items (like Peanuts)
Bugs
Not a fan of licensed decor, so as much as I love things like The Nightmare Before Christmas, The Addams Family, etc i'm not a fan of decorations depicting those characters.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I love all things creepy. I have an outdoor haunt and decorate the indoors as well. We seldom have parties so I don’t need any party ware. On Halloween, my house is dressed in boarded windows and we do what we can to make it look scary. I live on a culdesac and the goal is to carry the cemetery theme all the way around it. I can always use tombstones and other spooky things you may find in a cemetery. I also plan on having an evil pumpkin patch this year. This is a new addition for me so I need scary Funkins, vines, etc. 
On the end of my property, we have the witches coven. Although my witches are not very wicked looking, I like to add things that are more on the dark side to the witch area. Anything you can think of would be appreciated. I also like oddities. They have a Dragon as a pet so dragon eggs or whatever else you can think of to add to his scene would be great.
Effects are another place I need help in. A soundtrack for the witch area would be nice, any creative lighting and easy to use sensors to hook up to my props that don’t trigger well in the dark. :/
I love the classic haunted house feel.. Ghosts, bats and things that go bump in the night! Gothic and Victorian things fit in great! 
Some of my favorite gifts/props are things I would have never asked for, so please feel free to think outside the box and make items, buy items or re-purpose items. Oh, one more thing… the name of my haunt is Misty Mourning Manor. If you are great at sign making, I need one.  

Likes
Victorian and Gothic
Skeletons and Skulls
Home made
Tombstones/Cemetery Items
Ghosts
Large Ravens and Vultures
Thrift store make overs
Hacked Motion Sensors for props
Haunted Mansion
Spell books and Potions
Specimen Jars and Oddeties
Large Animal Skulls (please don't kill any animals!!) Only road kill etc.. lol 


Pinterest page 
https://www.pinterest.com/kymmm/for-the-love-of-halloween/ 

Dislikes: Extreme gore or torture, aliens, cutesy or country, movie icons such as Freddy Kruger, Michael Myers, etc., Movies, Day of The Dead. I have a Dollar Tree across the street so I have plenty of those items.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Much of my likes and dislikes are the same as last year so it's a lot of copy/paste. Last year we decorated our yard as Dia de los Muertos. Not sure yet how we will decorate. But, spooky garden/swamp can still incorporate a lot of our items. We will have tombstones out too. I think it’s just going to evolve as the weeks go by.


Likes:
Tombstones, Graveyards, photos of tombstones (if you want to a cool old local cemetery and took photos I would love that),
Vintage photos of Halloween celebrations
Dia de los Muertos, sugar skulls
Gargoyles, Dragons, Bats, ghosts, , pumpkins
Lace, eerie fabrics, creepy cloth, paints for crafts, anything for crafts really. 
Books, coffee, tea, wine, beer, 
I love homemade or whatever anyone thinks to send. 
Steampunk,
Swamp haunt type items or spooky garden type items.
Witches things
Victorian type items
Vintage Halloween
Unique/unusual items – new, used, thrift store, handmade, etc. It’s all great!
Boxes, I love small boxes to stash spooky trinkets.
Ghost stories, old scary tales, Celtic, Edgar Allen Poe, Lovecraft, poetry
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Mini items for terrariums and a haunted doll house that I will be working on. Like, cemetery items, spooky trees, tiny lights, etc.
Heck you could send me a cd full of cool images and creepy swampy sounds and I’d be totally happy. 

Dislikes:
Glitter, really bloody/gory, clowns, spiders (webs are okay as long and the spider isn’t around). Not a fan of Zombie babies although I do like zombie themes.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Just getting this closer to the main thread.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember to post here!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

thank you, everyone, for your posts. Seeing everyone else's helped me figure out mine...

Likes: homemade/handcrafted anything, thrift store finds, vintage, gothic, Addams Family, Universal Monsters, craptacular horror movies, jack-o-lanterns, classic monsters (witches, vampires, weres), NBC (Burton rules), tombstones, Halloween craft books

Dislikes: Clowns, body parts, bugs, kid’s stuff, skeleton critters (I know, I’m the only one that doesn’t like them… and I like glitter too… so embarrassing)

What would be great to receive: Halloween tree ornaments, kitchen items (dishes, trays, napkins, themed items like http://www.amazon.com/CrazyDeal-Cre...&qid=1437664559&sr=8-8&keywords=skeleton+eggs), crafting/scrapbooking supplies, random costume pieces (for the full-figured <smile>), anything homemade/handcrafted, games. The one super fantasy item would be the Distortions mask of a jack-o-lantern. I joined the club as soon as I found out about it, but that was about 4 month in. 

My Halloween: we are going laid back this year, so mainly just some indoor decorating… Halloween tree, kitchen set-up, etc. 
My other 364 days: I keep a lot of Halloween items on display year round (I love them too much to put them in storage), this includes my bar (in which I have redone every bottle with an apothecary style label, two full-size witches, a winged Grim Reaper, 3 grave walkers (Creature of the Black Lagoon, Wolf Man, Dracula), the 4 most recent Distortions Mask of the Month masks, some Spooky Town pieces, and the top of one room is lined with self-carved jack-o-lanterns. 

Current projects: I’ve been doing some Halloween-themed cross stitch and I am decoupaging the kitchen table with pages from Grey’s Anatomy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I still need to get mine posted...


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

*Likes and dislikes SR2015*

Likes: Skeletons(parts and full size), bats, frogs, crows, ravens, werewolves, witches, spiders, dinnerware, wooden Halloween signs, wooden picture frames(glass does not have to be included), Halloween pictures, Halloween signs, Spanish moss, wooden crates, I would and will appreciate anything my SR sends.
Dislikes: too glittery or cutesy.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just pm'd Bethene with my info! Here's my list.

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor and
don't mind being a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and
crafts, love all the handmade items that everyone posts here on the 
forum.

Thrift items are also welcome 

As far as themes go, I decorate rooms separately. We have a long 
living room, it runs along the entire east side of the house and 
can be devided into two rooms. The south end of the room is the 
spider "den". Always need webbing and spiders for in there.

For the north end of the room I have the gothic mansion scene 
setters and accessories. I plan on making a fireplace for that room
using a fireplace scene setter and a sofa table. I could use 
various size foam skulls for that project.

I use a dungeon scene setter for part of my kitchen and hallway.
The kitchen has a built in desk that I use for potions, books, and 
oddities. I can always use more potions and such 


Outside I have a screen with a spiderweb on it that I hang in the 
entryway that faces the road and a large spider that I hang with 
it. Behind the web I have a large piece of fabric that has eyes on 
it so that it looks like creatures peering out of a cave behind the 
web.

I've been working on a fence for a cemetery (seems like forever), I 
have a few tombstones for the cemetery and a couple of lanterns to 
use there as well. Could probably use more lighting there.

I have the set of 3 large bats from Grandinroad that I'm thinking 
of putting in the yard like the floating lanterns that I've seen.

I currently have 5 skeletons, a skeleton dog and a bird skeleton 
that could use a cage lol! I've got my eye on the skeleton cat now.

A creeped out doll would be awesome because I have an old child's 
rocking chair that I want to attach a rocking mechanisim to and it 
would be great to put a doll in it. 

The whole family also likes zombies. Hubby and the kids play the Call of Duty game with the zombies on the xbox and I watch The Walking Dead 

My pinterest page- http://www.pinterest.com/danasevans/ 

Think that's it for now


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

First of all, thank you thank you to whomever my reaper might be for your thoughtfulness and your awesomeness in participating in this reaping. I'm sure that I'll love whatever you decide to send, & I thank you for sharing a little bit of your Halloween spirit with me.

My favorite colors in my Halloween decorating – black, purple, red, green, silver, touches of orange.

I mostly do indoor decorating due to my neighborhood, but I do throw a Halloween dinner/party every year. I don't have themes in my house for the most part (though I should think about that) - I just try to get Halloween touches in every room!

I have a small dog & several (6) cats. No kids yet, unless you count the husband! LOL

Now, on to the likes/dislikes:

Likes
Nightmare Before Christmas
Edgar Allen Poe
Tim Burton
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow
Addams Family
Peanuts Halloween
Classic/Universal Monsters
Beetlejuice
Edward Gorey
The Munsters
Elvira
Vintage Halloween anything!
Bats
Blow molds (have none – would love to start a collection!)
Black cats
Spiders
Baking/cooking Halloween supplies/utensils
Pumpkins
Full moon
Skeletons/skulls
Halloween ornaments (finally got a Halloween tree last year, so my poor little tree is quite bare)
Ghosts
Gothic/Victorian/Steampunk/Egyptian/Psychobilly/Day of the Dead- looking items
Tombstones
Coffins
Halloween earrings
Scarecrows
Gargoyles
Tea
Halloween cat toys and/or dog toys 
Thrift store finds
Anything hand-crafted or sewn – I’m always in awe of people’s amazing creativity (since I’m not terribly crafty that way)
I’d love to add a kitchen witch to my house!
Battery-powered LED taper candles (I got a candelabra on clearance last year, & I don’t want wax all over it( (but not in black, please, as the candelabra itself is black)

Dislikes
Clowns
Zombie stuff
dead babies
inflatables (I have cats, so they wouldn’t last long)
gory stuff
horror movie dudes (Jason, Freddy, Chucky, etc. – I love the guys, but not in my Halloween decorating)
aliens
skeleton animals (cats/dogs) (sorry, too painful, as I’ve lost a few pets over the years)
fall/harvest décor (we don’t have a fall in FL really)
anything that strobes (medical reasons)
Wiccan/Satanic stuff
Biohazard/scientist stuff
Rats
Bugs/roaches
edibles (unless it won’t melt – I live in FL, so everything melts in the heat down here)
overdose of glitter (I can take it in small touches or just really cool-looking, but not glitter crazy)
Halloween bracelets/necklaces (my skin reacts crazy to some jewelry-except earrings)
Makeup (I’m super-picky about that stuff, & it probably wouldn’t survive the FL heat anyway)

Can’t Use (probably ‘cause I have lots of them already)
Fuzzy socks
Halloween music
Horror novels
Wax candles/holders
Halloween towels
Halloween cookie cutters

Thank you so much! Can't wait to start stalking the mailman!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited to be participating again. I am so grateful for the wonderful reapings I have had over the years and want this to be a fun process so whoever you are dear reaper - don't stress!

*My Display:*
This year there will be no party since I am getting married the Saturday before Halloween and that is taking up the majority of my time. We will however still decorate the house, yard and deck and next year we will return to the elaborate Halloween party (indoor and outdoor). I can be found on pinterest at ww.pinterest.com/witchfulthinking

*Likes:*
My favorite is seeing what the incredible members make with their talent – one of a kind items are the best but I also love thrift store items, or new so whatever is your strength feel free to run with it!
Same as last year I like Jack O’Lanterns, witch hats, potion cabinets, spellbooks, cabinet of curiosities, tombstones (we tackled making our own last year and loved it), lights (candles, lanterns, strands of lights etc.), music (have all the midnight syndicate music but love being introduced to others spooky music favorites used/burned or new), black cats, Spookytown (have several buildings and always like the fun little things like pumpkins etc that can be added), Halloween (the movie), Trick ‘r Treat (the movie), Vincent Price, Alfred Hitchcock, Universal Monsters, Poe, skeletons, vampires, bats, haunted houses, ravens, headless horsemen, classic/Victorian, black gothic picture frames for spooky picture project (trying to find ovals but need any), orange, green and purple. 

In addition this year with my wedding so close to Halloween (and our honeymoon being over Halloween) I have been looking for Halloween wedding decor. We are not throwing a Halloween wedding (out of deference to my sweet patient fiancé) but that doesn’t mean the celebrations leading up to it can’t include it (and I wouldn’t be surprised if a few touches didn’t find their way in) – anything would be great...from spooky cake topper, candle holders etc. 

*Dislikes:*
Don’t usually purchase or use cutesy or kid Halloween items, blow molds or gore. Zombie babies and clowns are not my thing either. I tend to avoid glitter unless it is used sparingly.

*The above likes are not all encompassing just a general idea of what I am currently working on or enjoy so if you have a favorite thing you make or an item you found feel free to ignore my likes entirely. I am in constant awe of the items the forum members find and or make so be it a garage sale, homemade or store bought I will be in Halloween Heaven.*


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

LIKES:

Creepy, scary, spooky
Animation in light, sound, movement. Light up eyes, small movements, spooky sounds...but on a small scale (see DISLIKES)

Second hand and homemade - great! LOVE IT.

DISLIKES:

Anything cute, fluffy, ceramic, ornamental, silly....you get the idea. 
Inflatable props. I find they distract from the ambiance with all the noise and light

My theme this year is Primal Fears and Phobias....and things that go bump in the night!

So all the classics like thunderstorms, cats, bats, rats, insects, buried alive, the Bogey Man, Monster in the Closet/lUnder the bed, poison/bugs in food, dolls, clowns, snakes, cannibals/zombies and of course....the King of all Fears.....The Grim Reaper...you got it...DEATH!

NEEDS:

Bats 
Chef hat and smock
Cats (scary not cute or folksy)
Creepy dolls
Ventriloquist dummy
Spiders (big, scary, hairy...)
Insects
Zombie and scary clown masks
Gory body parts
Cobwebbing
...or anything scary that relates to the theme....or your own worst fear or phobia!

Thanks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

if you haven't posted Here yet, make sure you do!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I really need to think about my list and get it posted!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Page 2? I think not.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!

Here goes. 

Likes/Dislikes

Let me start by saying that I will love anything that I get! My set up is a fenced in cemetery at the front of my house, and I plan to do a cauldron creep/witch seance scene in a nook by my door, so anything you can think to add to that! I do add some decorations indoors, but try to stay away from things that make sounds or vibrate because my girls get fuh-REAKED by those. This will probably be updated before the deadline about 9,368 times, so make sure you check the likes/dislikes thread, please! Thank you, whoever gets me!

Likes:

LIGHTING
◦	tealights
◦	colored/white spotlights
◦	strobe lights (need two more of the cheap $5-10 ones!)
◦	can always use orange string lights
◦	lanterns


PROPS
◦	unique tombstones (nothing cheesy, like "Will B. Bach", etc.)
◦	spooky scarecrows, ground breakers
◦	birds
◦	spiders (I have an 8’ one that goes on my roof, so any “spawns” would rock)
◦	gargoyles
◦	witch broom(s)
◦	witch accessories
◦	bones (the plaster or foam-ish ones.. or, just not the plasticy ones!)
◦	medium to large fake pumpkins (carvable or not)
◦	red glass votive holders
◦	large or small bird feeder poles (not the feeder itself)
◦	spell book
◦	fake coals (someone made some from Great Stuff with lights stuffed in them for under a cauldron)
◦	creepy cloth



HOUSEWARES
I LOVE to bake, so
◦	halloween themed aprons
◦	cookie cutters
◦	candy molds (like the Wilton/Martha Stewart ones - any brand/theme is fine!)
◦	cake tins
◦	tea towels
◦	cloth napkins
◦	placemats

(you get it, Halloween kitchen stuff. If you sew, I'd love hand made ones!)

CRAFTING
Can always use extra supplies to create my Halloween set-up
◦	acrylic paints
◦	foam brushes (ALWAYS need these!)
◦	if you have any halloween stamps/stencils/punches you no longer use, send 'em my way!
◦	spray insulation foam (Great Stuff)
◦	hot glue gun + glue (mine just broke  )
◦	Foam Core 


GENERAL
◦	Day of the Dead/Sugar Skulls
◦	Halloween music/scene setting sounds
◦	If you have Halloween props you no longer want
◦	Starting a cauldron creep, so if you've done one (or know how!!), you can send a motor and some basic instructions on how to set it up/use it, that would be like... the ultimate Halloween gift!
◦	If you’re not feelin’ my list, a small gift card to a Hardware Store would work. 

And candy. Candy will always be good. 

NOTE
Totally not necessary, but I have two girls, 9 and almost 5. I would love to know if my victim has kids so that I can include them, so I figured I'd share 

DISLIKES
gore. if it has blood/guts, I dowannit
don't have a place for zombie/alien/apocolypse type stuff
cutesy props (i love cutesy housewares..!)
dolls
dvds/movies
vanilla scented anything
circus stuff

For the record, I have a couple pinterest boards that may help (maybe?)
https://www.pinterest.com/ladygoats/halloween-fall/
https://www.pinterest.com/ladygoats/halloween-housewares/


Thanks!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love reading everyone's likes and dislikes


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

bethene said:


> I really need to think about my list and get it posted!


Well, now I don't feel so bad. I'm a week late from when I told you I'd get mine done! 

BACKGROUND:
Currently in an apartment, so no big outdoor items. Unfortunately, our complex changed hands and besides not being a fan of the new management at all (our ratings went from >90% to the 60%s), they did away with our Halloween balcony contest. I still do window displays though and decorate the house / fireplace mantle. I'm more into atmosphere things, prefer quality over quantity.

LIKES:
Ghosts
Pumpkin-headed scarecrows
Jack-o'-lanterns
Witches
Black Cats (especially in witch hats)
Detailed items (curiosity cabinet items - see Dave Lowe, also Pumpkinrot's decorating style)
Those authentic looking vampire or werewolf kits people make
Pirates (treasure, authentic looking weapons)
Those orange, green, or purple mini LED lights built on an actual wire (stiff black wire, not normal plug-in wire) so can twist it up through the air and hold position
STILL need vent motors!!! (or a really quiet motor that can run a load around 4 RPM)
Funkins
Vintage items
Black Creepy Cloth
Cat andirons with the green glass eyes
Ghosts
Mad scientist lab items
Witch's cabinet items
AtmosFX Zombie Invasion
Love the Pumpkinrot skull witches
Speaking of, the old resin Walgreens skulls that looked real they didn't carry last year 
Neat cookie cutters I don't have
A lot of the Halloween items at Pottery Barn each year lol (what Donald Trump isn't in it this year????)

DISLIKES:
Not huge into straight gore (although I love pumpkinrot and his corpsed realistic skeletons and see myself doing the same, so can I really say that?)
Most of the cheesy repeating electric items that I worry about breaking (the dancing mummies, etc). That being said, I do own one of those flying bats that goes in a circle that looks great from a distance, and LOVE my little snoopy shelf setter dressed as a devil that bob's his head to the right and left to the peanuts theme....). I mostly dislike even the cool ones that would repeat every time you walk by / trigger that would get old over time unless you were doing a haunt walk through, not just in my house for decorating (think the animated spellbook, the new animated mirror this year, etc.) That being said, someone did a static pirate ship or ghost ship for one of those LED picture frames that comes alive in a stormy sea and then goes back.....I LOVE that animation and could see myself using it with a pirate display.

I'm finally joining the cell phone age so I'm going to take some pictures of things I have, etc, but you can find a lot in my albums or posts from previous years. I'm going to work on updating the albums (hopefully before we have to mail).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah I am late getting mine up, in my defense,I have the cold from hades, it just will not go away,,now is in my eyes! !


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am sticking to my cemetery/old abandoned caretaker's house theme. 

My plan is to make it a little more whimsical with vintage style characters, and adding a "haunted parlor" for ToTs to walk through, which will have spooked-up vintage-style home decorations and portraits, etc. 

These do not have to be specifically Halloween-themed. They can be, but they don't have to be. I am happy with putting out a mix of everyday and Halloween decor for my parlor scene.

I plan to have small end tables and a fake fireplace in my parlor scene, so anything that can go on a table top or mantle and be spooky/vintage/antique looking works. It doesn't matter if it's functional, or just for looks. Knick-knacks, frames, decorative boxes, books, anything you'd find in a parlor, anything that looks older than say...1950 (people who are that age or older, I promise I am not calling you old...I'm not much younger, myself!). I don't even care if the frames, boxes, or books are cardboard or real. Frames do not have to include glass, either.

I don't currently have table covers/toppers. I'm using both dark and muted colors, so even if it isn't orange/black/purple/green, or spooky patterned, it could still be useful. For instance, an old brown, burgundy, cream colored, rose, or pea green table cover would look vintage to me. So would old style floral patterns. Imperfections, stains, faded colors, rips, etc. are no problem. This is supposed to be a musty old long-abandoned house.

Remember, my scene is mostly low-lit, so if there are imperfections to anything at all, it just adds character!

I have a CD player that I'd like to use for sound effects. Since this is a house and cemetery scene, a home-burned CD with creepy classical music, organ, or creepy music-box music would be great, too (especially if it hitches like a rusty music box, or sounds scratchy like an old record). I have an antique radio that I may add to the scene (or may make a smaller one). So a burned CD of old radio shows would also work, with or without static and/or channel changing or interference squeals.

I decorate both indoors and outdoors. Hand-made or used items are just fine, too. 


*Likes: *

Anything that looks vintage or antique. It can be Halloween decorations, or ordinary home decor that looks like it belongs in a haunted house. I have all of the current Dollar Tree changing portraits, and I'll be buying any new Dollar Tree portraits if they come out this year. I also have the smaller changing portraits in oval cardstock "frames" that Rite Aid carried a few years ago.

Small blow-mold Halloween lamps, even if they don't have cords, or have color imperfections. I have the ones in my profile picture, a yellow moon with a flying witch silhouette on it, a Jack o'lantern hobo (orange jacket with black patches and black pants), and one black-dressed Jack o'lantern man wearing a felt witch hat. (I have an album here, of my collection)

Ghosts, witches, imps/devils, gargoyles, skeletons, cats that are pure white, pure black, or dark calico, spiders, millipedes, bats, owls, crows, Jack o'lanterns, eerie or whimsical haunted houses, tombstones, cemetery scenes.

Prints of old black and white (serious) portraits. These do not have to be on photo paper, they can be on plain copy paper. They can be any size, and do not have to be framed. I can make cardboard or lightweight frames to hang them on my fake walls (which will either be Scene Setters, or dyed sheets, so lightweight is necessary). Or, I can make or find frames to put them on the end tables or mantle, if they are smaller.

I also love reprints of vintage Halloween cards, but not a big fan of the smiling children cards, or blackface cards. They can be just prints of the cards, or items with the images (like magnets, other other decorations)

I have a Halloween tree. Or three, actually. Two table top size for small ornaments, and I'll have a full size black "Christmas" tree this year, too.

I do not have a 99 Cents Only store anywhere near me, so any of the vacu-form "portrait creatures" would be useful for my parlor. These are the squares with the faces that look like they're coming out of the walls. Colors don't matter, face types don't really matter, either. I will likely buy the ones that Dollar Tree carries, if they do, but having different faces would be great.

Cheap thunder and lightning box with outlet in it

Working battery operated flying bats

I like the haunted talking urn that Kmart once carried, but it's very expensive in some locations now. They had it for $15.

I'm in love with the LED eyed owl on a pedestal from ROSS (black owl bust, for lack of better description?). I do hope to find one at ours, but had zero luck with their store for anything last year. If I find one, I will edit this out of my list. This is a smallish owl, with no hat, sitting atop a ball on a pedestal. I believe it was said that it was $7.99. (the larger one really is OK too, but it costs twice as much, and is heavier, I would assume)

ADDED 8/22/15: I collect lighted Jack o'lanterns, whether they are commercially produced, or hand-carved Funkins that I can put an LED tealight in, or add a C7 bulb cord to.  It doesn't even matter if I already have one like it. (I have an album here that shows the ones that I do have, if you want a look) Someday, I'd like to have a big electric Jack o'lantern patch. Any size will do, too. I often put the smaller ones around inside the house, but sometimes have them outside, too.

I really prefer shades of orange for them, although I do have one "stack" of Jack o'lanterns that are day-glo colors. I'm always tempted to repaint them.  I also have a small black sequined one from Dollar Tree, that I somehow missed taking a picture of.


*Dislikes:*

Gore of any kind
items related to dead children
items depicting cute ToT children
dead animals (I may papier-mache a trophy head, but I dislike road kill, and the skeleton pets make me sad)
licensed characters
clowns
aliens
toxic waste
mad scientists
most insects


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is killing me. I was thinking about opting out because I just don't need more stuff. I have promised to start culling through things around here. BUT, I can't miss the big Reaper. I did last year and was so sad. I am going to wait until I know for sure about my knee to decide. I am seeing a new specialist on Wednesday and I am sure he will order some more tests on my knee before deciding what to do. I am praying to not have to have the replacement redone.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking forward to the fun of the Reap!



Likes:
Nightmare Before Christmas

Anything Vintage or vintage look 70's and older
Vintage halloween mask Ben cooper
Vintage style prints or post cards for framing
Vintage style garland
Art deco Halloween etc
Vintage blow molds
Creepy-vintage-cool!

Black light items
Black light/neon spider webbing
Black light paint
Black light gaffer tape/rope


Scary clowns/scary circus items
Orange/purple string lights

Skellies, bats, cats are always great
Crows, creepy pumpkins
Graveyard bits - bones, nets, body parts, tombstones, etc.
Hand made is fine

My pinterest might help
https://www.pinterest.com/subiegal/halloween/



Dislikes:
Cutesy
Candy
Gore
Zombies
Glitter. Glitter. Glitter.
Baking supplies not needed (we have plenty)
Movies / DVD's (have too many)
Movie monsters
Day of the Dead
Don't forget about the Glitter. I hate glitter in my Halloween lol


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm new to this forum - what are these lists for?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Zombie-Mombie said:


> I'm new to this forum - what are these lists for?


For this: Secret Reaper


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

The Auditor said:


> For this: Secret Reaper


Thank you - how does the Secret Reaper work?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Zombie-Mombie said:


> Thank you - how does the Secret Reaper work?


My earlier post included a link to the first page of the SR thread. It's basically like a Secret Santa...only better because it's Halloween.


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

The Auditor said:


> My earlier post included a link to the first page of the SR thread. It's basically like a Secret Santa...only better because it's Halloween.


Oops didn't notice it was a link - thanks again  What a great idea!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

My outdoor haunt this year is Arachniphobia!! spiders and spider webs will be everywhere! I like the rope spider webs, they don't catch all the dead leaves! I like spiders, the big giant ones, and the little ones, Phantom of the Opera, Les Miserables, cooking, solar lights, I decorate indoors too, string lights for indoors, pumkin carving, creepy cloth, pumpkins, bats, cats, witches, moons, pirates, skeletons, ghosts, graveyards, vampires, Harry Potter, Steven King, Lord of the Rings, Circus/clowns, scarecrows, fortune telling, spooky trees, the colors black, orange, purple, green, pink,and blue,

I dislike gore/blood, the color red,the stretchy spider web stuff just catches all the dead leaves and it's hard to reuse the next year.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> yeah I am late getting mine up, in my defense,I have the cold from hades, it just will not go away,,now is in my eyes! !


Oh bethene I feel for you!! I had something similar recently. Took me 3 weeks to recover - every time I thought I was finally getting better I just was exchanging an old symptom for some new misery. The final one was when it got in my eyes.  so hopefully you are at the tail end. I don't know whats going around this year but its wicked. I told myself hopefully I got all the 2015 bugs at once and am good until at least this time next year!! Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

like-scary ghosts scary scarecrows werewolves creepy pumpkins dislikes-zombies(not scary to me ��) witches my house is decorated top to bottom starting september 1st so any creepy ghoulush decor would be great. anything to do with sam from trick or treat movie would be excellent as my youngest lives sam☺. also any cool lighting would be groovy. cant wait !!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't believe it is finally that time of year once again!!!! 

This year I will be having a big Halloween party (about 25 people - kids and adults) since it is finally
on a Saturday again! (woohoo!) I plan to decorate the inside of the house with lots of pumpkins/jackolanterns and I'm going to be theming my dining room Haunted Mansion.

I do a big yard haunt every year, so outdoor decor is always welcome! I have a fenced in cemetery with lots of tombstones and a couple of skeleton & zombie groundbreakers, always have a lot of pumpkins/jack o lanterns in the yard too, also have a spider section so big spiders are always welcome! This year I'm going to be adding a Hocus Pocus witch section - so anything to do with witches is welcome!! (I already have a huge cauldron)


:LIKES:
-Door Wreaths
-Witch Hats
-Anything to do with Hocus Pocus
-Witch Brooms
-Haunted Mansion - love anything to do with it!
-Hitchhiking Ghosts
-Halloween Baking supplies - Cupcake holders, cupcake toppers, Candy molds, Sprinkles, Halloween Cake Mixes
-Pumpkins/Jack O Lanterns
-Disney VIlians - Evil Queen from Snow White, Maleficent
-Universal Horror Monsters - Love the Bride of Frankenstein
String Lights for yard - Orange, Purple, White
-Halloween/Fall stuff from Bath & Body Works & Yankee Candle
-I'm going to have a costume contest at my Halloween Party - about 5 categories (Best Overall, Scariest, Cutest, Most Original, Best Makeup) so any kind of prizes for that are welcome!
-Creepy Cloth
-Spider Webs
-Strobe Lights (the really cheap ones)
-Spotlights
-Scarecrows
-Homemade/handcrafted anything!! 


Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows


-Pinterest Links
Halloween Board: https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween/
Halloween Party Board: https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween-party-2015/

Thank you Secret Reaper


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Now you just get back on up to the first page, mister! I'm watching you!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

LIKES: Vintage Halloween, witches, skeletons, bats, owls, crows, black cats, silhouettes, flameless candles w/timers, flicker-flame lights, orange string lights, old-fashioned lanterns, flood lights, pumpkins, fog. I really want a vintage bird cage for my front porch. This year, I'm aiming to have a jack-o-lantern arch (ex., http://utahsadventurefamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/IMG_32481.jpg) and some silhouette cut-outs (ex., http://www.holidaysbee.com/wp-conte...ions-For-Outdoors-to-Make-With-Pictures-1.jpg). Here's my Halloween Pinterest board: https://www.pinterest.com/spartygirl121/halloween/

DISLIKES: Strobe lights, gore, blood, Disney, glitter, clowns, zombies, aliens, inflatables. Nothing "country" or cutesy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

still need to make my list...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure to post here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

alright, here goes my list:
:think spooky, creepy, Victorian, things that go bump in the night...

I do a outside cemetery, so anything to go with that, hanging ghosts, lighting, large bat, etc
I love the artwork folks do on here, so anything like that is always appreciated, 
also the sewing that folks do is awesome, so anything hand sewn ..
witch balls, 
Halloween ornaments (non gory or bloody, sparkly ok) 
small black tree for said ornaments
figurines/ plates for my china,(think witches, ghosts, black cats, etc)
crafting supplies, ribbons, charms cool bottles,
large spider webs and spiders
creepy cloth, cheese cloth and tulle are always welcome
little girl doll (not baby doll) painted like a ghost (not zombie or gross and bloody)
witch dolls
wax melts 
books of all kinds,
kitchen towels, etc
would love to start a spooky town type of thing,
love homemade and thrift store are great!


dislikes gory. bloody, zombies, zombie babies,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think everyone signed up posted here!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

bethene said:


> I don't think everyone signed up posted here!


I've not heard from you yet Bethene but I've now sent (3) PM's... with no reply - I figured you were under the weather....

Let me know  when you can


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> I don't think everyone signed up posted here!


I think you're right.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok!
For the first time we are having a theme party. Insane asylum is the theme so anything that would work for that would be awesome!
Totally fine with gory!
I've been trying to find urine specimen jars for cheap but have yet to find any. Any medical items, including pill bottles would be awesome. Also anything brain related would be amazing! I have no graphic design skills so name tags would be great as I will be a nurse. 
Freddy is usually positioned on my toilet tank and I think this year, he will be wearing a straight jacket. Anyone with sewing skills that could make one, that would be amazing!
I only decorate the main floor, but am considering a small cemetery in the front yard. Anything outdoor and insane asylum theme would still be ok though! I just run out of time to do the outdoors!
I will have a reception desk right at the door so anything I can use for that would be great. Also any Insane asylum or brain books are welcome.
We will have our food set up on the table in the shape of a person, so a tray of medical supplies, would be awesome!
I DO like gore so don't be afraid to send anything creepy like that!



Dislikes
No cutesy, glittery stuff
Don't care for pumpkin items
Don't care for scented candles and such
No doll stuff


That's all I can think of now. Will add more if I think of anything else


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> I don't think everyone signed up posted here!


Does everyone who has signed up _have_ to post here? Just asking.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is going to be tough, since I'm ~trying~ not to go crazy this year. But who am I kidding??

I do a basic, somewhat goofy cemetery in the yard. Soooooo,
Likes...
skeletons
cats / bats
graveyard-related stuff
LED spotlights (I will love you forever for this one!)
ghosts
blowmolds

Homemade, hand-me-downs, new, used, glittery - it's all good to me! 

I don't really need anything inside unless it's really super funky and unusual. I've seen where people have repainted nutcrackers into Zombies...(WINK WINK!)
Porcelain village houses are good.

dislikes...
blood & gore
TV cartoons (Peanuts, Disney, etc)
TV movie guys (Jason, Freddie, etc)
clowns
aliens
inflatables

Let the stalking begin!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

]I am SO excited to join!! I live in an apartment so we only decorate indoors. I have a lot of indoor décor. We do not host a party. But- here the likes and dislikes: 

Likes: Universal Studios Monsters, Witches- anything, Vintage Halloween, Glittery decorations, Cut outs, Sugar Skulls, Black cats, Bats, Spooky pumpkins, Blowmolds- any, Hocus Pocus, Haunted Mansion, Candy Corn themed items, Halloween fabric/ribbons, Frankenstein- anything, Bride & Frankenstein, Halloween Bath & Body Works items, Yankee Candle Halloween items, Halloween Disney items, Halloween Hello Kitty items, Snoopy Halloween items, Primitive Halloween, Halloween kitchen décor, Bathroom décor, Hand Towels, Pier 1 Halloween stuff, Halloween brooches, necklaces or hairbows, Dinnerware, Halloween items for a dog, Halloween socks (can never have too many!), Casper, reusable bags/tote, purses. I love almost anything Halloween themed!

Dislikes: Aliens, clowns, extremely gory, baby dolls, strobe lights, outdoor décor, spider webs, bugs, makeup


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Chelsiestein, I think you are one of the first people I have seen list Glittery decorations as one of the Likes ! I love that. I'm not a fan but I do have some glitter stuff I wouldn't mind parting with so If I get you at least I know it would have a good home. I've had a yard sale and couldn't stand the thought of putting it in the sale because even though I don't use it I wanted to know it would be loved lol

Now I just have to get off my butt and sign up myself. I'm having trouble with my list for some reason. Really it's just that I have way to much stuff....


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Chelsiestein, I think you are one of the first people I have seen list Glittery decorations as one of the Likes ! I love that. I'm not a fan but I do have some glitter stuff I wouldn't mind parting with so If I get you at least I know it would have a good home. I've had a yard sale and couldn't stand the thought of putting it in the sale because even though I don't use it I wanted to know it would be loved lol
> 
> Now I just have to get off my butt and sign up myself. I'm having trouble with my list for some reason. Really it's just that I have way to much stuff....


I noticed that too!! Hahaha! I was thinking to myself "I hope nobody reads my list wrong and thinks glitter belongs under my 'dislike' list". I love glitter. If i could roll in glitter and that be my clothes, i would.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great variety with folks lists,keeps it interesting!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

every one posted here? ??,


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Probably not


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hallow My Secret Reaper,

This year I'll be doing a turn-of-the-century Carnevil theme party. I've been planning this theme for 3 years now so I'm pretty well equipped with clown stuff but could still use items for the traveling medicine man show, food items for the skelly vendor, anything for a gypsy fortune teller and any weird oddities or curiosities.

After this year, I'll be doing a permanent display of Universal Monsters:
Dracula - I don't have too much vampire stuff yet, but have been collecting items for a slayer box.
Mummy - Egyptian artifacts for the mummy's crypt, trying to find an Anubis idol and need some canopic jars.
Frankenstein - desperately need some electronic lab equipment, anything that lights up or has dials.
I also have a Wolfman, Creature from the Black Lagoon (have mask and hands) and Invisible man.

Other ideas/likes:
- I always have to have a witch display somewhere and would love a cool spell book. 
- Items for an Edgar Allen Poe display.
- I collect gargoyles.
- Halloween wall art.
- Gothic/Victorian decor.
- Unusual Hawaiian items for a Freaky Tiki party; floral, fauna and creepy plants.

Dislikes:
Not much into cutesy Halloween, excessive gore, glitter, and please no candy or candles (they melt in the Fl heat).

Have Fun!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure you post here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember to post here!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Here's my List


LIKES
Well, my theme is still SciFi Kitsch this year and at least for next year's party (not having one this year).
So am looking for any alien type stuff, especially:
Alien masks
Alien costumes
Inflatable aliens
Spaceships
Space costumes
Silver material
White painter's jumpsuits 
Anything to make helmets with
B movie creatures like giant ants, the blob, etc. 
Also even Godzilla
(I'm creating a little city of boxes being attacked by them and defended by army men, so any army vehicles of that small size will be good, too)
UV stuff since the lazers being fired by the UFOs will be neon. 
The UFOs will be attacking witches in one area so am looking for those plastic flying witches on the brooms that they had a few years ago, but not the cheesy cloth DT ones.

Barring that, I also like 
Classic Halloween stuff, like Skeletons, Vampires, Witches, and etc. like Dracula, Frank, Wolfie
Gothic and Victorian as well as Steampunk and Vintage
Can always use string lights in orange, purple, green, blacklights, LEDs
Cats, Bats, Rats and JOLs

Basically looking for anything to use outdoors for either the Kitschy SciFi theme or general Halloween, next year we are building a pallet maze in the wooded land so this seems to be the last year our haunt is going to be in the backyard, although I'm considering a backyard haunt that goes into the maze area, so the ToTs can go through the yard into the graveyard and then opt to do the maze or leave (as I'd like the maze to be more ambience type scary) if they are too little. Maybe even have a "baby swap" area so parents can do the maze and enjoy some Halloween just for themselves. 


DISLIKES and DON'T NEEDS
Stuff from Dollar Tree
Indoor stuff
Movies
Cutsie
Demons, Satanic
Day of the Dead, sugar skulls, just not interested
overly gory
Modern monsters like Freddy, Michael, Chucky, et al
Candles and scents, although I love them, I have terrible allergies and need to pick them for myself.

I may need to modify this so I hope my SR checks back in once in awhile.  But I know they will rock my world like always!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ishwitch, make sure to send me your info,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

keeping the threads together


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hear some giggling in the bushes!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> I hear some giggling in the bushes!


Its the gerbils. They got into the rum. Again.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Since I'm official now I better post my likes list. Reading other lists is my favorite part but making mine this year was hard. I have too much stuff already and I really don't know for sure what I'm doing this year as far as decorating so I just listed the general look I like. Really I will be happy with just about anything.

I decorate inside and out but I usually focus on the inside since we don't really get any trick or treaters. I don't have a party and don't have any pets.
Inside I decorate just about every room but my living room is like an old dusty , creepy haunted house. that is the look I like old, creepy, dusty, gothic, Victorian, antique looking, haunted atmosphere and objects. *** edited to say, I have bought a few things that have changed my living room theme to more of a Poe theme. I got the deadgar Poe bust that home goods has this year and a raven on some books, so i have decided to go in that direction, so basically the same idea as before with haunted house/ victorian look with a Poe twist ****

Likes:
Poe themed items or anything that looks Poeish
Creepy masks and hands to make props 
evil or scary jack o' lanterns ( smiley ones are fine too, I just prefer a more sinister look)
anything that looks like it belongs in a haunted house - old, victorian looking, creepy, antique looking
antique things that look haunted or really are haunted 
Vintage Halloween ( the Bethany Lowe look, I don't expect Bethany Lowe, just giving an example of the look)
Curiosity cabinet specimens, displays- I've been looking for bones real or fake that look real , animal bones mostly, Creative creatures are a plus , something found or handmade, those would be great. I'm not in to real dead animals very much but a bat would be fun 
Witch stuff- I like a realistic look, realistic potion bottles , spell books, herbs, crystals, familiars whatever looks like a witch would own it
I said movie monsters were a dislike, my dislikes are loose , I do love the Universal monsters especially the wolfman, drac, Frankie and creature from the black lagoon. and I have been wanting a Michael Myers mask
I collect Funko Pops and i don't have any of the Universal monsters, really I dont have any of the horror at all except Freddy and Chucky ( pops are very cutesy lol , I said my dislikes were loose) 
I also love the show Penny Dreadful, so if you are familiar with that, then that is the vibe I dig
I love tarot , any divination thingys Ive decided I want to collect those but I only have the traditional rider waite ( ?) deck
Fortune teller stuff is cool, vintage looking especially
I like the show Salem as well.
voodoo
phantoms
insects or insects in lucite ( like the cheap ones people were finding at Tuesday Morning)
furry rats, I have tons of the plastic rats but I really want some of the furry ones, even those crazy looking furry ones that don't always look like rats. lol ( they used to sell them at walmart and have them in a set of three at oriental trading...for reference)


None of this is order of preference, just wrote as it popped in my head. ( likes and dislikes)

Dislikes:
Cutesy or kiddie props or items ( I like a more realistic look)
blowmolds
inflatables
I have several of the mini bonez scorpions, rats and spiders( so thats more of a don't need instead of dislike)
movie monsters like freddy or jason 
movies in general 
candy
I have tons of dollar store stuff, bins of it really so I just don't need anymore
I don't have a party so I don't need party supplies. 
glitter ( minimal is ok, especially if on a halloween tree ornament )
clowns
plastic rats 
Not crazy about the red/black color scheme...that doesn't mean if you make or find something in those colors i won't love it , cause I will.
Really most of my dislikes are because I just have too much and don't need anymore or can't use it, not an actual dislike, I like all horror and halloween, so really I will be happy no matter what.

Link to my Pinterest boards, I have a lot of Halloween boards if I pin it, I like it https://www.pinterest.com/agreg1013/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I hear some giggling in the bushes!


Probably me I had a few awesome margaritas..  ( glitter bombs awaiting instructions.. )


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Probably me I had a few awesome margaritas..  ( glitter bombs awaiting instructions.. )


did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Reaper 2015 likes
I would love anything homemade, thrift store/yard sale treasures, or store bought. Not picky at all. 

I have decided to change up my yard and do Nightmare Before Christmas because my kids are finally starting to watch it with me. I really want to make a giant Jack for my yard. Would love a tombstone for Zero or a little Zero to incorporate into my cemetery. 

I have a huge entry way with a big staircase so I'd love some garland or something I could put on the stair railing. 
G
Can always use outdoor lighting: string lights, spot lights, anything that lights up my kids love!

Pumpkins and jack o'lanterns

Wax melts or candles in fall scents

Halloween jewelry and earrings

Halloween coffee mugs, also shocked to see I don't own any!

Halloween themed pencils and pens would make college studying much more fun after 15 year break returning to finish my degree. I'm nervous as crap. 

Love Halloween socks. I wear them all year

Ornaments, lights, trimmings for my Halloween tree

I love Day of the Dead style decor. I have my bedroom decorated in sugar skulls and I have a blanket with sugar skulls on it. Would love pillow cases or posters/wall art! Or anything really!

Husband and I love Doctor Who. One of our daughter's name is River. And I have a long love of Scooby-Doo. I think that's really what started my love of creepy stuff. 

I love ghost stories and local urban legends. 

I have 4 kids. 2 sons (13 & 9) and 2 daughter (6 & 3). They are thrilled to be include even just a cheap dollar tree item! 

Dislikes: gore, zombies, satanic, demonic, voodoo, aliens, clowns, & body parts. 
Don't need cotton webbing, or baking stuff unless it's a cool pan or mold for chocolate candy but got all the cupcake liners/sprinkles on clearance last year I need. 
Pinterest 
www.Pinterest.com/roseylilmomma


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

So happy to be getting back into a reaping. And I got lucky enough to post my list right under the first person I ever had as a victim

Likes: 
Almost anything Halloween related…
My haunt has different theme rooms… carnival, kitchen, dining room, nursery, couple dungeon rooms, hospital/asylum room as well as a full section of non scary Halloween. Also contains a large cemetery area. The whole haunt in located inside a castle, which plays the time period as well. I am adding a new boiler room and a library this year. The rooms are all covered, and the cemetery is in an open courtyard. The whole event is geared towards the younger crowd of 12 and under, so scary is perfect- gory is a no go. 

Dislikes:
Can’t think of any except say, sparkly vampires… vampires do not sparkle. I mean, what's not to like about Halloween.


----------



## TheeVenefica (Aug 14, 2014)

My likes include- 
Ravens, 
Edgar Allen Poe style/theme items
Nightmare before xmas
Fairies-cute and creepy
Steampunk
Funkins-pre-carved or untouched ( love to see other peoples carvings)
Medical odds and ends-Nothing breakable or dangerous
Baking- Aprons, molds, cake pans
Halloween makeup- Ben nye preferred as I am allergic to most others
Halloween/steampunk fabrics
Anything GLITTERY (yes I know I'm probably the odd one here)
Tim Burton- Love all his work
Pandas- spook it up all you want just not a fan of blood and gore

Dislikes-
Blood
gore
Bugs- can do spiders as long as they are cute.
Zombie-Can handle a little 
Clowns
Blow-ups/inflatables
Horror Movies or anything having to do with them
Cardboard- Not outside haunt friendly
Nothing that may have real ginger or pumpkin- sadly I'm allergic to both, don't ask how I make it through the season. 

As it goes for a theme and what I do, My father (fenixcelt) and I run an Indoor/outdoor haunt. Currently, we have a full brick and mortor castle, two floors. The lower floor is all the scare areas that my father takes care of and plans out,I take care of the upper floor, which is for those who have little ones who are to scared to go through the lower portion. I currently have 3 major scenes, a scout skeleton camping scene, a skeleton picnic scene, and a pumpkin pie stand with the pooping pumpkin in the outhouse. The rest of the area I have haybails/wood crates with funkins carved in cute kid friendly designs. I like to keep it cute and funny. 

Personal things- I do have my room decorated in a Tim Burton theme, with a twist. Glitter is my best friend in my room. Glitter skulls, bones and other odds and ends. I love to bake and am currently getting my degree in pastry arts so anything in that area is welcome. Other than that my free time is spent sewing and playing with my halloween makeup.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great lists!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought I'd add a few things here as a "just in case." I'll update my post as I think of more things. 

- A while back the dollar store had towels, hot pads, etc that said "This Witch Makes a Killer Brew" I would love a set or more if you have/see any about. 
- Crazy shaped jars for my witch indoor theme
- Lighting- I can always use more real candles, battery operated, etc. 
- vinyl bats (think target from a few years back)
- Old clocks
- A tabletop broom (old and it's from spirit Halloween, but you have the know-how to make one-- fantastic)
- old, vintage Halloween greeting cards
- old brooms
- vintage wtich photos
- anything Halloween jewelry. I love it all (ring, necklaces, etc)
- striped stockings (for witches legs)
- Kitchen hand towels that are Halloween themed (witches, spiders, bats, owls, pumpkins)
- hand-made... I know I said it at least twice in my list.
- hand-me-downs! LOVE them. If you have Halloween stuff that you don't know what to do with, pass them along
- lanterns (for props, lighting)
- old, vintage regular black and white photos

new stuff---

- I've added more photos of things I'm coveting on the forum. You can check it out in my photo album.
- There is this witch picture thing that has a witch stirring and it's awesome. I haven't found on in my state yet. 
- Homemade---- so, I may have said that already.  
- Witchy stuff--- I'm always adding stuff to my collection


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think a few still need to post here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

second verse,same as the first....


----------



## PiecefulAcres (Jul 9, 2014)

Our haunt is in Calgary, Alberta and is outdoor. We currently have a graveyard complete with 2 life size reapers, hand made tombstones and a crypt with coffin and fleshed out corpse. We are adding a witches hut this year with life size witch, a ton of bottles and jars filled with potion ingredients and cages hanging from the ceiling. 

Our weather is usually cold (40-45F, 5-10C) and snowy. Items will be outside and must be weatherproof. Our witches hut is covered but not enclosed so things will be more protected.
Things that would be good. ...
Witchy brooms 
Old jars/bottles 
Vintage looking stuff that you might find in a witches den
Birds...plastic/with or without feathers
Bats
Lighting....candles, spots, plug in preferred
Body parts....plastic or foam (please no real ones)
Animal skeletons (again please no real ones)
Spell books for decor


Please do not send
Anything too gory/bloody
No sparkles please
No blow ups/inflatables

Thank you!!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Likes
homemade stuff
bats & cats & ravens & vultures (and the odd flamingo XD )
socks
stuff for my pets (cats & dogs!)
Nightmare Before Christmas (anything Burton, really)
vintage or folk art looking pieces
bottles & spellbooks & boxes
gargoyles
steampunk
vintage looking things
Legos 

We are getting married on Halloween this year so if you see anything with two Halloween brides that would be awesome!
and of course you can never have enough basic haunt supplies like brushes, tape, webbing etc!

We're really happy with anything we get - surprise packages are just fun!

Dislikes/not really needed
glitter
overly gory things
babies or clowns (or clown babies! *shudder*)
Dia De Los Muertos


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> did you bring enough for everyone?


oh absolutely  brain burner and sparkle sticks for everyone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come one come all to the reaper....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

HEY! Bethene wants y'all to post here.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

LIKES:

Skulls and bones.
Michael Aram's Bones flatware (good luck with this...they're crazy expensive, but worth drooling over)
Bethany Lowe's classy stuff
Pottery Barn almost anything. Desperately searching for the skeleton hand drink dispenser...not asking for it from my reaper, but if you know where to score one, let me know and that'll be AMAZING!!!





















Ravens
Bats
Nightmare Before Christmas
Gothic Damask
Classical Gothic
Think Martha Stewart embraces the dark side...
Victorian Gothic
Voodoo
Last year I started prepping a cannibal themed dinner party (think Hannibal classy...not everyone in a big pot surrounded by natives in loincloths) but didn't get to finish it due to a problem roommate...so still planning on that down the road. 
Gore but not cartoony gore. I like the things that bring the cops to the yard.
Classy sparkle and glitter
I make a ton of my own decorations and the best way I can describe my style is to show you what I've made already. My web page where I highlight my stuff is here:
http://urbanhardwear.wix.com/urbanhardwear#!urban-hardwear/c9oh
Ghosts
Blacklight blue and white
Silver
Purple
Black
Fuschia
Silver
Silver
Silver
Silver




DISLIKE:
Cute
Folksy
"Primitive"
Cartoon
Zombies (I work with them, sort of over them...)
Vampires (especially sparkly ones)
Werewolves
Dogs who claim to be werewolves but are really just shape shifters (Jacob, I'm looking at you)
Teeny bopper sparkle and glitter
Google eyes

Anyway, they said to make this detailed, so hope this helps!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

man,lots of glitter this morning!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure you sign up here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

at least a couple of folks need to sign up here!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I love anything homemade, store bought, or thrift store finds. We host a party every year for adults only. Any rooms that do not have specific themes are decorated with general Halloween decorations.

Link to my Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/teancrumpet/halloween/ - I have lots of ideas and pictures to use as references and I update it often.


*Carnival/Bar:* Something I am planning on doing this year is getting long red or white plastic tablecloths to cover the walls and ceiling of this area to make it seem like a tent. There will be a bar and a dining room table with a little freak show/oddities exhibit as a centerpiece. I have a lizard girl and a shrunken head for the freak show already. Our skeleton is acting as a sword swallower this year and could use some bright colored pants and a vest or jacket (so that you can still see the sword through his ribs.)

*Abandoned/haunted living room:* The furniture will have white sheets over it, and I am making fake holes in the walls. I still need lots of cheesecloth to make curtains and doorways.

*Mad Scientist lab scene* This is set up on a table with a black light. Right now we have lots of odd shaped bottles and test tubes that are black light reactive, and two skulls. I think more lab equipment would look cool, especially petri dishes and some of the small animal skeletons they have this year like spiders and rats.

*Zombie survival room* We have fake weapons, a map with different things written on it, a first aid kit, and body parts. I have pictures on pinterest of zombie hands coming through "boarded" up holes in the wall. So I would love supplies to make those (hands, sleeves from old shirts), or some already made boarded up hands.

Likes: 
I'd like more small things to put on our shelves. Right now all of our potion bottles are for the mad scientists lab, but I really like the witchy/realistic ones I've seen on the forum too. 
Wreaths
Masks - the ones that only cover the front of the head. (we hang them up on the wall)
Vultures 
Ravens
Rats 
Skeletons/bones (real or fake)
Cheesecloth or Creepy Cloth
Nightmare Before Christmas - My favorite character is Zero.
Jack o lanterns and carved or uncarved funkins
Candles
We like all the Universal Monsters, and just horror movies in general; a few of our favorites are Frankenstein, The Wolf Man, Ghostface (Scream), and Psycho 
I don't have anything yet for our Psycho themed bathroom
I am going to focus on making tombstones for the Graveyard this year, anything else that would look good in a graveyard lanterns, vultures, bats, pvc candles, and anything else would be great! It snows in October here, so anything for the graveyard needs to be weather proof.


Dislikes:
I have pet rats so I don't like those decorations where rats are being hurt.
DVDs - We just have so many already
Babies
I don't mind a little glitter, but not a lot of glittery things please!


I tried to be as descriptive as possible, and the list ended up a bit long! This list is just a guideline, I love most everything Halloween, and I am sure I will love whatever you decide to send me! Thank you so much!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love reading all the lists. Might need to add to mine. lol


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

This is my first time joining in, super excited!
I love Most things related to Halloween so whoever ends up with me probably can't go wrong. 
I always do a graveyard display in my front yard and decorate inside in my kitchen, dining area and fireplace mantle as well as a bit in the guest bathroom.
I am a baker and love all things Halloween related to baking and kitchenware as well. 

Likes:
Skeletons
Gargoyles (I only have two gargoyle decorations at this time)
Bats
Ravens
Spiders
Love anything Disney HAUNTED MANSION esp the tombstones, busts, and Madame Leota
Nightmare Before Christmas
Anything Vintage or vintage inspired
Anything for the kitchen, dining area, fireplace mantle
Fire & Ice lighting (I don't have any yet)
Ouija, tarot, other fortune teller related art or signage
Colors I use inside are generally black, silver (but not glitter) and purple
Anything with a vintage, Victorian, haunted mansion, fortune teller vibe, or spooky feel to it.

Dislikes:
Gore & blood
Do not need any DVD's
Do not need a lot of little trinket type things
Animals that are bloody or possessed- I do like werewolves but I don't like animal props that look hurt or rabid
Glitter
Super cutesy unless it's Vintage and also has a creepy factor

Hopefully that is extensive and detailed enough. I am enjoying reading everyone's lists and seeing the styles out there.


----------



## Monique Morgan (Aug 6, 2015)

Likes: Skeletons of any kind (human, cats, dogs, birds etc) skeleton parts (heads, hands, feet etc), witch accessories, and dark color palettes (greys and blacks etc), tombstones, lighting such as lanterns. cemetery objects.

Dislikes: Cute, colorful, gory, zombies, ghosts, vampires, glitter 

Themes: The theme for my haunt is the Skull Witches. All of my props are made from skeletons that are created into witches. I currently have 7 witches ( I make three every year) with two more that I will make this year. This year I am making the witches with tombstones. For example the witch I have already made is standing on a big tombstone, the next one I will be making will be perched rather creepily on the the top of one, and finally the "Mourning Witch" will be standing by a tombstone. My haunt is outside, but I take good care to keep them out of the weather.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Here we go, let's get back up on the front page...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

gotta keep the threads together


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

You too, second page? C'mon now, I expect better...get up there!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im saving this spot for my list, so I can say I'm on page 13!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL! Good idea!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Im saving this spot for my list, so I can say I'm on page 13!


Just remember, not everyone has the same page set up...so for you and I, it's page 13...but if someone has their thread post amounts set up differently, it could be a different page for them. It's better to go by post number.

(Unless the forum has changed/fixed this...I just remember in years past, people being confused because they were looking for a post on a certain page number, but their settings weren't set for the same number of posts per page, which changed the page the specific post was on...)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ah, good point WitchyKitty!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Very true, this is page 7 on my phone.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Im saving this spot for my list, so I can say I'm on page 13!


So, you're post 123 (simple to remember  )


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh crap... Well ... Then.... Hmm.. Ok at least I CAN find it again to add stuff lol


WitchyKitty said:


> Just remember, not everyone has the same page set up...so for you and I, it's page 13...but if someone has their thread post amounts set up differently, it could be a different page for them. It's better to go by post number.
> 
> (Unless the forum has changed/fixed this...I just remember in years past, people being confused because they were looking for a post on a certain page number, but their settings weren't set for the same number of posts per page, which changed the page the specific post was on...)


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> So, you're post 123 (simple to remember  )


Ooh yes, thanx. Of course this was the plan all along lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hehehe! !!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I like creepy and spooky, I live more for the feeling and emotion rather than the shock. Let them create the monsters in the shadows!

I decorate both indoors and outdoors, and hold a party. My yard is a simple cemetery, probably the biggest thing that needs work is the lighting. I need to work on my tombstones more, too, since they’ve taken a beating over the years between weather and moving. The front porch will be my spider's den, with the front window looking into the witch’s workshop. I am all set for all things spider in this area, although I've been curious to try a web casting gun. (My past Reapers have been awesome!) We’ve got a back patio area that will be used for our party, weather-depending. Not really sure on how to decorate that. There will be a fire going in either the fire pit by the house, or the fire ring in the back of the back yard. The garage is where the kids' area will be decorated for our party, so the kids can have their own space. I will also be helping out with the children's party at my husband's work. My wonderful Reaper from last year has me fully covered for games and prizes for some time to come, so I'm good there.

Indoors, I've got a general theme for each of the rooms. The kitchen I keep in a basic autumn theme, as there isn't a lot of room to decorate, and the lights are on during the party. Although, I'd love a kitchen witch! 
The dining room is the witch's kitchen/workspace I mentioned earlier, and I could always use more to enhance the baker's rack(potion or ingredient bottles, etc.) and shelving. I’ll be using a cauldron and mister on the dining room table, and will have my Costco skelly hanging out there.
The living room is a retired captain’s study. There’s a gas fireplace with the tv above it, and the surrounding wall is all shelving. I’ll have scene setters on the other walls, and the large window will have creepy curtains.
Our guest bath I keep in a bat theme, but try not to go too creepy, since I don't want any children at the party getting too frightened in a small, windowless room.
If I have time, I’ll turn our basement into a catacomb(at least half of it). We’re hoping to keep the adult drinks(wine, and homebrewed beer) down there. The basement is also a graveyard for unpacked boxes, so a chunk of the space is eaten up by that.

I love coffee(decaf only, because of my heart) and dark chocolate. My husband has banned me from buying any more mugs or knee high socks(but he can’t say anything about gifts, lol!). I crochet, I belly dance, I garden, I aspire to be a creepy homeschooling mom, I'm half hippie. I'm sensitive to most artificial scents, but can handle essential oil based ones.

My daughter is 5 1/2 years old and has told me repeatedly that she wishes everyday were Halloween. My son will be 3 at the end of Sept., and goes back and forth on whether he's scared or entertained by Halloween stuff. Both kids are big fans of Halloweentown and Scooby Doo, and DD likes The Nightmare Before Christmas(I, of course, am completely innocent of all influence there!). She's a size 6, he's between a 2t/3t, although they are good as far as costumes go. DS has a laundry list of food allergies, so treats are a little tricky if you're not used to accommodating him. DD is allergic to cow's milk.

Feel free to look at my albums for a better idea of what I have done in the past, and what may help me out. Unfortunately, my albums here are outdated-because my computer is also. I’ll try to update my Facebook albums this week, and to make them public during this time. You can find my Pinterest page here: https://www.pinterest.com/jamieurbanawiz/

Now, the extras:

Likes:
Ravens and owls
Lanterns and candles
Glitter(Not massive amounts, but I can make it work)
Thrift store and handmade
I can always find a use for creepy cloth
Taper candles(I have more than enough holders, though)
Edgar Allen Poe
Vincent Price
I love baking, but am pretty well stocked as far as cookie cutters go-unless you find really unique one!
Gargoyles are always fun

Dislikes:
Gore
Movie themes(not that I dislike the movies, I just don't incorporate them)
Zombies(same reason as above)
Country, unless it works with the kid thing
Mad scientist
Clowns
Zombie Babies

Random:
I'd love a local item!
I've got two other family members in my home, and they're rather hairy. Two cats, Branwen and Fiona.
We are military(Coast Guard) and move often. Easily packable is a huge plus!
I am pagan, but not easily offended. I do take ouija board-type things seriously-and am not a fan, but I do love a classic green witch in a black, pointy hat.

Please know that I will love whatever you do. I know it's sometimes hard to translate from page-to head-to hands-to victim! I have always enjoyed what my Reapers have come up with!

I'll be sure to post any updates that I can think of on this post. Although, I don't know if there's much left to post, lol! *


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE vintage/vintage repro stuff. I'm also a sucker for mummies & Frankenstein's monster (even the cute stuff for them). I

I'm a HUGE Hammer fan (classic movies in general) so anything involving Christopher Lee, Peter Cushing, Vincent & all those lovely men is good too.

I'm considering a party this year but it's not set in stone yet if I do it will be vintage stuff, buy more 70s/80s stuff because that's when I was a kid. 

I decorate a LOT indoors & have cut back outside stuff (but I still do a graveyard outside but the new lighting outside that's out of my control may mess that up this year too) so maybe that explains my new obsession, I have recently discovered I have a thing for JOLs & pumpkins. I'm compelled to buy the things lately. They just hop into my cart left & right. 

I really don't dig glitter, a little goes a long way. As long as it's not covered in glitter I can deal with it. I'm not a huge gore fan either but don't mind scary stuff. 

Also, this goes for everyone involved in the Reaper, if you're not crafty THAT'S OK!! Not everyone can whip up stuff outta string & gum & you don't need to. For most of us it's the fun of participating & just getting the stuff no matter if it's a handcrafted piece of art or a prop from Big Lots, Target or Dollar Tree. 

There's also nothing wrong with re-gifting but that's only IMHO. If someone gave you a scary clown & you hate clowns, feel free to pass it on.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

How many people do we have so far??


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Over 80 now, I believe.*


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Add another Canadian to the festivities!!!

I have three main areas that I decorate for Halloween. The front yard is our cemetery; the garage is a demonic underworld, and the front walkway and entrance is a witch’s area with creatures of the night. I will not be changing themes. I have quite a few images of previous Halloween displays in my albums and you can see YouTube videos of my display here: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/dotoHF/videos

In the witch’s area, I could use some creepy objects, a Fiji mermaid, apothecary jars, and a witch’s spell book. Sinister little vermin are always welcome, especially rats, and a large spider. My son (Mr. R) would love a new rat for 2015. He gets a new rat each year and one from a secret reaper would be a great surprise for him. I would love to get more human and animal skulls and bones to display. You can never have too many skulls and bones. I am comfortable with real animal skulls and bones. I would like an old rusty lantern to add to our witch’s cabinet, and I have a perfect spot for beef netting but don’t have any.
I would love to work on 2-3 creepy dolls with my daughter (Miss A), dolls of all shapes and sizes would be great. 
My garage underworld is in need of more detail. I am lost what to add, and would really appreciate ideas, and more items. 
This year we will be doing a window projection from AtmosfearFX and could use a scrim. 

Feel free to look at my photos and videos and surprise me. 

I have lots of PVC candles, lighting and Halloween Music so I don’t need any of these. I don’t decorate with gore, clowns, pirates, aliens, glitter or cute Halloween decorations. Please no inflatables or blow molds.

Updating to add a wish for a zombie or skeleton Griffin. I think I may be able to make one by combining a turkey and cat skeleton.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 84!!!!
whoo hooo! !!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I updated my list can't believe I forgot to add bones and skeletons


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I hear you on pottery barn!! Love their Halloween stuff! I have good like finding past years stuff on ebay but usually at pretty exorbitant prices. Last year there was something I was so bummed all year that I didn't buy. Their site showed all year it was sold out and I almost bought it on ebay - then right when they put all their Halloween stuff up for the year it was available again. Sold out really quick again but was able to grab it up so maybe watch carefully for when PB posts their new stuff? If its many many years old that probably wont work but if its semi-recent maybe! Good luck!



Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> LIKES:
> 
> Skulls and bones.
> Michael Aram's Bones flatware (good luck with this...they're crazy expensive, but worth drooling over)
> ...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, up to the top again


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

The theme that we have going on this year is a witch cemetery.


The tombstone could be creepy such as the Helga the Toad Gutter theme.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/helga-toad-gutter-with-tombstone/75128.uts


Maybe we will get lucky and get a reaper who will enjoy the challenge of creating a custom prop for our display.



We're really concentrating on our cemetery walk through,with witches, so the things listed below in the first list are what we are in need of the most.


*Cemetery likes*

-Custom witch tombstone

-Those cool handmade creepy pumpkins that some of those talented members here make.

- Orange flamed LED tealights

-Edgar Allan Poe tombstone

- Cemetery lighting in blue and green, such as floodlights, LED floodlights, etc.

- We LOVE Pumpkinrot's items. We love his style

-Large Skeleton dog

-Zombie/Creep ground breakers

-Witch ground breakers

-Macabre hand painted signs for the graveyard

-Old, faux, long rusted chains for graveyard fence

- Other resin/foam tombstones ( Any tombstones) to fill the cemetery.

-Realistic looking, large, detailed spell book

- Something custom made that would work with our cemetery theme.

-Bright black lights

-fog juice

-Grave Moss

- Faux handmade candles for tombstone altar

-Thrift store finds

- Very large cauldron

-We love handmade

-Small skeleton dog with LED eyes

-Old sheets to make ghosts with

-old rusted cemetery lantern

-realistic plastic skulls for cemetery scene

-Mask or full head for cauldron creep that I'm working on


We would love almost anything, so please don't think of this as a must have list. We have learned our lesson about being vague and tried to put some detail in things we need. 


Thanks to our future reaper!








Below are some of the other general things that are liked.


*General Likes*


- Witch prop for yard

-Creepy, macabre scarecrow for cemetery

-Edgar Allan Poe hand made items

- Larger funkins or carvable foam pumpkins ( I found some out of state last year for 7.00)

-Skeleton hands holding lights/lanterns for wall home decor

- Perma Blood from pale night productions

-Deadgar Allan Poe bust from HomeGood stores.


- Little wooden Handmade table top haunted house 



*Dislikes/ Don't Need/ Can't use*

Cute
Disney (Except Nightmare Before Christmas handmade items)
Spiders- We are overflowing
Clowns
Aliens
Carnival
Mad scientist
Sci fi
Creepy cloth ( have loads)
Insects
Small or medium skeletons ( have loads)
costumes ( have loads)
Halloween socks
steam punk
potion bottles (have lots)
Dead/zombie baby dolls
glitter
food/candy (diabetic)
toxic waste
Niece manages a Dollar Tree, so we don't need any items from there. She always gives us tons.
( I like a lot of the above items, but either I can't use them in this theme or we just have too much already)


I'll be editing as it gets closer, I'm sure.
This was a quick, off the top of my head list.
I always try my best to be detail oriented.

Thanks to my reaper. I know that Bethene will find the perfect reaper. She always does.



** Update from the Mrs. **

*The Mrs. has spoken and she has compiled a small list.
*

- Jamberry nail wraps in white/black spider themed or other Halloween themed.

-Edgar Allan Poe bust

-Crocheted orange newsboy hat for 21" head

- Handmade Jack Skellington items for her to treasure ( no ornaments) She has made too many

- Yankee candle -Pumpkin candle

--Yankee Candle Boney Bunch pieces from the upcoming 2015 line. ( Releasing in stores August 29th)

- Zombie Ground breakers from Ross

- The resin tombstones from Homegoods/Ross/Marshalls/TJ Maxx







On a larger black funkin without bow and bones.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow that is undeniably cool! I would be pretty intimidated to get you for a victim. I fear I would disappoint you! I do hope you get something from your wish list and with such great taste I can't wait to see what you are going to do for your reaper victim!!



TheHalloweenKing said:


> The theme that we have going on this year is a witch cemetery.
> 
> We would be OVERLY ECSTATIC, and that's a bit of an understatement, if we could get an old witch's tombstone custom made. This would probably knock our haunt out of the park this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Daunting, but that's part of the challenge-and all of the fun!*


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

Great list TheHallowenKing. I have heard good things about your haunt!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I tend to be very detailed because in past years, I was vague and at one point, I ended up with many Halloween toys for children and we don't have children, so I've learned to really put some effort into thinking about what we need.

My wife is a crafter and she has made so much for our haunts, that I have to sit back and think what we have loads of and what we are in need of.

My victim is going to be very lucky this year. I've already purchased one general item that cost me triple the limit, but Hey, it's the Main reaper! I try to go all out and make my victim feel special. That's just the kind of guy I am.

I'd be happy with most anything that we can use.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I totally agree HalloweenKing - being specific makes life SOOO much easier for your reaper!!  I find it the hardest when I get a victim who meaning well doesn't give much direction. I would much prefer being able to tailor what I do for them if I can. I also hear you on the main reaper. I just can't help myself I get so excited making stuff and hitting the Halloween stores. I wish I was as talented as some of you but through everyone sharing their talents and how-to's I have made strides in my crafting! Last year I had a blast making my first ever tombstone using terra's tutorials.

While my favorite part is the stalking and giving my reapers have been so absolutely wonderful, creative and generous every year. I am blown away by their thoughtfulness and think of them every year when I pull out my decor. By the end of the reaper my heart is always bursting with Halloween Happiness. Can't wait to get my victim! We are getting so close! 



TheHalloweenKing said:


> I tend to be very detailed because in past years, I was vague and at one point, I ended up with many Halloween toys for children and we don't have children, so I've learned to really put some effort into thinking about what we need.
> 
> My wife is a crafter and she has made so much for our haunts, that I have to sit back and think what we have loads of and what we are in need of.
> 
> ...


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

okay, here is my list:

Likes and Dislikes:

These are pretty much the same as last year. I live in the country and don't get tots, but I decorate my front yard as a cemetery, and I also decorate inside the house. I like eerie, creepy, scary and haunting. Not into gore. Some is okay, but not massive blood crazed serial killer style. Not into glitter so much. Some is ok as long as it isn't falling off of things. 

A little more detailed:

Likes:

I love homemade stuff. For me, it's more about the thought and effort that went into it than the actual item. Though I have seen some really awesome homemade stuff. Doesn't matter if it's new, from a thrift store, or repurposed, I will love it. I love Disney's Haunted Mansion, cats, skulls, skeletons, tombstones and graveyard items. Black flowers, coffins, pumpkins, ghosts, witches, gargoyles, Halloween miniatures/shadow boxes/dioramas and Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman. I like the classic Universal Movie Monsters, the Adams Family Haunted Mansion style, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Old Victorian Haunted Houses, classic Halloween motifs, The Munsters, Harry Potter, Midnight Syndicate (have the Halloween Music Collection cd and The 13th Hour cd), autumn/fall/harvest items and could really use some help in the lighting dept for my cemetery. I also love the Lemax Spooky Town pieces, and the Dollar Tree's Tombstone Corners.

Dislikes:
Glitter (some is okay), Gore, Satanic, torture, zombie babies, Ouija boards, spiders, snakes and pretty much anything that creepy crawls or slithers.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been thinking of all the wonderful things I have seen on this forum from you master crafters. I would be honored to received any of those hand made items. I especially love the tombstones, the vampire kits, the 13 hour clocks, the potion bottles, the coffin boxes...
I also love anything Victorian, vintage, mortuary, witchy, apothecary, graveyard photos, lenticulars, bats, skulls, bones, skellys, Day of the Dead, Crows, lighting for indoor or out, LED candles, spooky fairy gardens, spell books, spooky movies and books, cats, witch hats, haunted mansion, potion bottles, black roses, creepy cloth, serving pieces, wine glasses, Disney. Pretty much the same as so many of the lists I read.

Hate Clowns, zombie dolls, and gore, oh and too much glitter

Thank you in advance Reaper! I know I will love whatever you bring!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Wow that is undeniably cool! I would be pretty intimidated to get you for a victim. I fear I would disappoint you! I do hope you get something from your wish list and with such great taste I can't wait to see what you are going to do for your reaper victim!!


Intimidated is exactly what I felt. When I read the lists I'm always thinking, ok, I could maybe do this or maybe that for at least one or two things on the list but this one put the fear of Krampus in me. But I do prefer specifics over vague info any day !!


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

I really want to post my list but I'm afraid that it's going to get a backlash like TheHalloweenKing's list did. (TheHalloweenKing, I think your list is fine.) 
I like to be specific and I don't want anyone feeling like my list just isn't for them. I've received that vibe from several of those members today, unfortunately. I would be devastated if I got a reply that someone thought my list was over the top Or too difficult.
From reading the rules, I thought Bethene asked for a DETAILED list. With myself being new to this and seeing those comments about lists being daunting, I'm not positive if I'm going to participate.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Horrorween said:


> I really want to post my list but I'm afraid that it's going to get a backlash like TheHalloweenKing's list did. (TheHalloweenKing, I think your list is fine.)
> I like to be specific and I don't want anyone feeling like my list just isn't for them. I've received that vibe from several of those members today, unfortunately. I would be devastated if I got a reply that someone thought my list was over the top Or too difficult.
> From reading the rules, I thought Bethene asked for a DETAILED list. With myself being new to this and seeing those comments about lists being daunting, I'm not positive if I'm going to participate.


I can only speak for myself but my comment was expressing a fear of my ability to be able to create something worthy. I don't have confidence I could be that creative, I'm certainly not good with tools or wood ect. So my point wasn't that there was anything wrong with HalloweenKings list ( there isn't , I would love any of the things the King listed) it was more that my skills are lacking. Don't be afraid to post your list, believe me specifics are good, details are good, like I said, NO or few details makes it soooo much harder to pick things for your victim. The more details I get the better I feel.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Horrorween said:


> I really want to post my list but I'm afraid that it's going to get a backlash like TheHalloweenKing's list did. (TheHalloweenKing, I think your list is fine.)
> I like to be specific and I don't want anyone feeling like my list just isn't for them. I've received that vibe from several of those members today, unfortunately. I would be devastated if I got a reply that someone thought my list was over the top Or too difficult.
> From reading the rules, I thought Bethene asked for a DETAILED list. With myself being new to this and seeing those comments about lists being daunting, I'm not positive if I'm going to participate.


It will be fine. You can post your list, darlin'!! There are always a few lists that are a bit scary for some, lol, but it always turns out just fine, and every reaper does a good job. Yes, make your list detailed, as it does help your reaper. I find lots of details are helpful...also helpful, is to make sure to add a good mix of items to your list...large and small, cheap and a bit more expensive, easy to make/more difficult to make, ect...that way, the list won't look as scary to someone who, say, doesn't have the money to buy the expensive stuff, ship the large stuff or build the fancy stuff. You can be plenty specific and detailed, that's awesome, that's not a problem.  This is a great group of people and it's always loads of fun...don't let the worrying keep you from joining in!!! We all just tend to worry because we just want our victim to be happy!!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Horrorween, I haven't done too many of these yet, but I think its obvious that these lists vary greatly and thats whats fun about this! Not everyone is going to love every list, but thats okay! Theres plenty of us participating and Bethene is good at matching reapers and victims. I think you should submit your list. And don't be afraid to let your reaper know just what you want! Someone will be glad to get it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did indeed say I wanted detailed lists, the more detail the better as far as I am concerned... some of the details can be intimidating but once you settle down and look at it, and get the juices flowing, it usually works out just fine...I don't want anyone to feel like they can't do well, most folks like most Halloween, if you do gifts with the person in mind, it will turn out good!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

This needs to go up a little higher on the page. And reminding people to think carefully before they comment on someone else's list. I can neither confirm nor deny that such things in past years may have contributed to some deciding to stop participating in future reapers.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> This needs to go up a little higher on the page. And reminding people to think carefully before they comment on someone else's list. I can neither confirm nor deny that such things in past years may have contributed to some deciding to stop participating in future reapers.


Nope. Not thinking carefully before commenting on everyone's list... I love them all 

Hashtag##DEFIANT

Actually, I totally agree. I was told that my first-ever list was generic and that it didn't really let anyone know what I actually liked... After being butt-hurt for [more than] a few hours, I decided that I stood by my list, I blocked that person, and got the best reap of the whole entire Reaping (note: I may be slightly biased). Fortunately we have an amazing group of people involved who came to 1) Pick me back up when I was down and 2) Call out that jerk for being a... jerk...

(I wasn't just being sensitive, it really was uncalled for)

Horrorween, I'm not going to tell you not to be nervous or intimidated (this is both nerve-wracking _and _intimidating!), but I will tell you that you won't regret it! 

By the way, I missed out the the drama of TheHalloweenKing's list, but I'm sorry to hear that something went down. Unless I totally misinterpreted that... but I'm not gonna go sniffing around because..* ain't nobody got time for that!*


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

DUUUUUUUDE!!!! I just learned that we can change our FONT! I need to get on the computer more, because THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can only speak for myself but my comment was expressing a fear of my ability to be able to create something worthy. I don't have confidence I could be that creative, I'm certainly not good with tools or wood ect. So my point wasn't that there was anything wrong with HalloweenKings list ( there isn't , I would love any of the things the King listed) it was more that my skills are lacking. Don't be afraid to post your list, believe me specifics are good, details are good, like I said, NO or few details makes it soooo much harder to pick things for your victim. The more details I get the better I feel.


I agree, commenting doesn't mean criticism. I know my own skill level at making crafts and would be terrified to get someone who I know is an amazing artist. Talk about scary. So many on this forum are amazing. Everyone has given great and detailed lists. Join in the fun!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks The Auditor for your sound advice as always (also love the title change)! 

I am sincerely sorry for how my comments were taken or to create any "drama" in a place I love so dearly. I would hate if my insecurity at being a good reaper kept anyone from participating. I tried to clarify in my conversation with HalloweenKing that I do try to be a good reaper! My comment had nothing to do with liking your list HalloweenKing - we have very similar tastes in fact and if I get you as my victim I will revel in trying to do my best. I also love the years I get a victim who has a very different list of likes than my own...it introduces me to a whole new world of Halloween stuff. I mean what could be better than more Halloween? Thanks to everyone who understood what I was trying to say and I really do apologize to those who took offense. This is supposed to be a place of happiness and acceptance which I have been lucky enough to find here and would not want to deny to anyone.

Now lets get the joy back in the reaping - anyone who wants to continue the conversation or that I have offended please PM me so I can apologize personally - but lets bring back the joy of Reaping and get those detailed ikes and dislikes flowing. We are having drinks and toasting our wonderful previous reapers we have had over on the Sign Up and Discussion Thread. Come join us if you have a previous reaper you would like to raise a glass too!

Thanks for your patience my Halloween family.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pssshhh.. Now I wish I'd have been nosey and sought out what was goin' on. 

No drama, Watchful Thinking... just looks like a misunderstanding. 

Keep the great lists coming!! I agree with previous comments; The further from my comfort zone, the BETTAH!!!

And on that note.... Why am I just a Great Pumpkin? I need to speak to the person in charge, here! Goats EAT great pumpkins!

ETA: I'm just being obnoxious, don't want anyone to think I feel entitled to a shiny new title (realized how annoying that might've come off..)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Secret Reaper List 2015
I am doing a Conjurer’s Consortium for a theme this year. I have bought and am still making numerous full size props for this. To say that I have gone overboard on props is an understatement. I have enjoyed the joy of being able to do this for the first time in several years since I had been off work a lot due to multiple surgeries. 

I just love witches, fortune tellers and wizards a lot. So anything that goes with them or things they might like or use is great. From potion bottles to spellbooks to dragons to other magical creatures to wands, brooms, signs and other accessories.
We have tons of TOTers and I am trying to have interactive things for them this year. We will be giving away wands, the little fortune teller fish and four leaf clovers that curl in a person’s hand to make a prediction plus small printed off Wizard Potions and Spellbooks. So I could really LOVE some wands to add to my stash or any other idea of a small game or giveaway that goes with the theme. I have not even started making the wands and we have around 300 TOTers so any amount of them would be devine.

I am trying to wrap my head around a way to do some quick and easy game where the kids are chosen as a good witch or wizard or a bad witch or wizard. So, I would really dance at your graveyard if you have a fun way to do this event. I have thought about a spin board, but not sure how to make it and it be durable. Or maybe them drawing something at random that designates it. Everyone will get a wand whether good or bad or witch or wizard. Just want a fun activity. I am hoping to come up with a cool idea for this that I can display and use.
Would love an old Ouija Board if someone has one on a dusty closet shelf. I have one of the ones from the Five and Below store and one of the newer ones that look like a wood box. I traded one of the old school ones off to a friend for another prop and wish I would have kept it. I want to use it as a prop only. 

Always interested in bright jewelry that a fortune teller can use/wear. Although I think I have enough robes for my wizards or sorcerers or sorceresses, if you are a seamstress, I would love something unique for them to wear or use on one of their tables if this is easy for you. I don’t sew at all. Lol

Anything cool for an oddities or curiosity cabinet. I have started some things, but have never gotten a display ready yet. Would love a Figi Mermaid. I have a Wizard of Oz witch and am working on a small display with the mirror and image of the Evil Queen from Snow White with a poisoned apple. I think it would be cool to have some things to display together of some of the Witch and Famous. Things that are recognizable to most from either movies, TV shows, cartoons, etc. and witch or fortune teller or wizard memoribillia oddities. Could be fun and endless possibilities. I love the Sanderson Sisters and have a HUGE poster size picture of them to display. 
Open to the idea of Witch Doctor or other shamans or conjurers items including the voodoo queen Marie Laveau or others.
I LOVE LOVE LOVE Harry Potter and will probably go that direction with my display in 2016.

Love witch hats so much and hang them around the house on the walls.

I am hoping that Sam’s Club has the large candy sack of potion bottles that they had in the past. I never got any of them but have heard about them and saw pics from others. So if you run across these, please let me know. They were so perfect for this theme and I am hoping they are available this year.

If you are crafty and one who can make things like tombstones (I can’t) I would love something for a witch, wizard or fortune teller. 
Hopefully, I have given you some ideas. I love thrift stores and repurposed. Believe me I will love what every you send. I am not picky and FYI, I am in the process of also helping my adult daughter build up a Halloween stash of things so one of us will definitely put things to use. Everytime I go through my things I find more things for her and then I also find things that I wish I had back. LOL. Everyday is a new day and a new idea with Halloween and props and décor.

I would love to have something big to go on the outside of my garage doors but have not figured out what yet.

I am equally happy with things that are old, new, bought, refurbished. Hey, I am a happy camper with money to spend in Dollar Tree and love the idea of things from places we don't have like the 99 Cent Store!!!!

Already edited to add::: Would love a sign with either the name of my Haunt------ Haven Haunt or theme Conjurers Consortium


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ha, I missed this whole recent thread. Since I had TheHalloweenKing last year, I can say I was absolutely terrified when I received his list. I consider myself a pretty good crafter, but was afraid to disappoint. But after the initial fear, I knocked it out of the ballpark. And I know that Shadowwalker was equally terrified to get me last year and she was amazing. Those of us who have been on here long know that there are people of all different craft abilities as well as those that only can do store bought. So we make our lists to satisfy all the above. But honestly, we are happy with whatever we get. It's all about the spirit of giving and spreading Halloween happiness.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Ha, I missed this whole recent thread. Since I had TheHalloweenKing last year, I can say I was absolutely terrified when I received his list. I consider myself a pretty good crafter, but was afraid to disappoint. But after the initial fear, I knocked it out of the ballpark. And I know that Shadowwalker was equally terrified to get me last year and she was amazing. Those of us who have been on here long know that there are people of all different craft abilities as well as those that only can do store bought. So we make our lists to satisfy all the above. But honestly, we are happy with whatever we get. It's all about the spirit of giving and spreading Halloween happiness.


very well said  
just have fun  and don't stress over a list. you can always ask others for ideas and help


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

premature!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think we need to go back and re-read Witchful Thinking's post. She wasn't harsh. She didn't say it was a bad list, or too specific. She didn't say she'd hate to have HK as a victim. I'm sure if she got his name, she'd do her level best to make him happy. She said it was a daunting list, and by the comments, she's not the only one who thought so. So, no witch hunt needed, I think.

I'm not trying to be incendiary here-- it's just my opinion, as each of us is entitled to our own.
No one should be lambasted for his or her list (nor criticized for the gifts they send). However, there are times when a little polite constructive suggestion can be warranted. (And in this case, I don't think WT was even suggesting-- just sharing her feelings.) 

I don't consider myself thick-skinned, but if someone tells me my list is a little too vague, this Special Little Snowflake isn't going to melt. I'll take a look at my list and see whether I can find more specific details to put in. That's the adult thing to do, because I want to help make it easy and fun for my reaper, too, not just for me.
If someone tells me my list is daunting, I'll go over it and make sure there are plenty of items on it that are less expensive than the suggested limit, not hard to find or extremely time-consuming to make, and that don't require highly specific crafting skills. There's nothing wrong with listing some challenging "wants", but I would want to be sure my reaper could have fun with it, too. I'm not going to take my ball and go home just because someone doesn't give my list a gold star. I'll consider their point of view and try to keep it all nice and friendly and fun for everyone involved.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, we have apologies said,misunderstandings diverted ,so no more descent ,ok guys? so on with the glitter bombs and drinks, I could use a drink,yes,already in the morning,  whats being served?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out the coffee thing, bethene... Does the Baileys go in before the cream/sugar, or in place of the cream/sugar..?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are a few Spookerstar and I made on our reaper crafting/shopping weekends last year (we called it "research" for our Halloween parties). They are called Wicked Witch of the East, Witches Brew and Vampires Kiss. These are not our photos but ours came out pretty close. General consensus was Vampires Kiss was best out of this batch....might not be a bad morning drink with all the yummy pineapple juice~!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the coffee thing, bethene... Does the Baileys go in before the cream/sugar, or in place of the cream/sugar..?


Replaces cream and sugar! Oh so yummy!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I missed this whole party about me. 

But on a serious note, I know that my lists are intimidating. That's what I do. That's who I am. If someone gets me who doesn't want me, they can send me back. I'm okay with this.  


Now, lets get this reaper party started. We're looking to stalk ourselves a victim!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, it is almost noon so a yummy drink is in order. We have to be careful since it is daylight and the neighbors can see us. Bethene should be at work, so let's see if we can find a pre-sort list of some kind.

VICTIMS, VICTIMS, VICTIMS!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I missed this whole party about me.
> 
> But on a serious note, I know that my lists are intimidating. That's what I do. That's who I am. If someone gets me who doesn't want me, they can send me back. I'm okay with this.
> 
> ...


If I was join this time I would gladly take on your list


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hehe nope not working,took the summer off for the First time in 25 years,work on a factory:/ bakery, at 60,too too hot one area has ovens,hot out of the oven products,no air,blah..
my littlest Kitty was watching the ninja gerbils earlier,,

witchful thinking,all those drinks look yummy!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Wait...Did Bethene say she has a bun in the oven?*


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Well rats!! Very glad you took a summer off but that foils printersdevil's genius plan of finding an advance list!!




bethene said:


> hehe nope not working,took the summer off for the First time in 25 years,work on a factory:/ bakery, at 60,too too hot one area has ovens,hot out of the oven products,no air,blah..
> my littlest Kitty was watching the ninja gerbils earlier,,
> 
> witchful thinking,all those drinks look yummy!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ophelia said:


> *wait...did bethene say she has a bun in the oven?*


hahahahahahahahahaaa!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> If I was join this time I would gladly take on your list


I know you would, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I know you would, Saki.


i hope you guys join the merry reaper too


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> i hope you guys join the merry reaper too


Of course, you know we wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Likes: I love Ghosts and pumpkins. I collect nearly all things ghost or ghost related, just not big on the really cutesy ones.
I really love pumpkins as well, just not cutesy ones, but any kind with or without faces.
I also really like ravens, cats, stars, witches, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, things that glow...

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, zombies, dolls, not a big fan of rats

I won't be having a party this year so I don't have a theme to worry about.
I mainly decorate inside since my house isn't very visible from the highway.

I don't know if this will help but I wanted to add it anyways.
I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan.
I'm really big on nature and old fashioned and/or vintage things/looking things.
I absolutely love flowers. My favorite being Calla lilies (my name is Calla) and roses.

Here is my pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/callalily1991/


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LadyGoats said:


> And on that note.... Why am I just a Great Pumpkin? I need to speak to the person in charge, here! Goats EAT great pumpkins!


Well, unless something has changed, you've only _just_ become eligible for a change. You need to have 500 posts...as of this writing, it appears you're at 507! Congrats! 

You'll find instructions to change it here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/138606-avatar-signatures.html


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Well, unless something has changed, you've only _just_ become eligible for a change. You need to have 500 posts...as of this writing, it appears you're at 507! Congrats!
> 
> You'll find instructions to change it here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/138606-avatar-signatures.html


Woah, woah, woah! Seriously??!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Halloween_Queen, I'm a huge HP fan too and I think it's a great thing to add !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Woah, woah, woah! Seriously??!!!


Yes, seriously, lol. That's how we all have specific custom avatar nicknames...we changed them after post 500.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this thread needs to be by the other one...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> this thread needs to be by the other one...


Probably, but it started here. Wait...nevermind, just got what you said


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*LadyGoats, I think you need to change your avatar signature to "Goats EAT Great Pumpkins." I've never been able to come up with anything, so I've just left mine as it was.*


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> *LadyGoats, I think you need to change your avatar signature to "Goats EAT Great Pumpkins." I've never been able to come up with anything, so I've just left mine as it was.*


My thoughts, exactly! If I ever log in on a computer....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Ok, here's my list

Likes, needs, wants

Skeletons, skulls, rats, crows, tombstones, creepy cloth, vintage, fake roaches, spiders, fall candles. I do have a warmer so wax thingys are great too ,spider web stuff, I love to scrapbook so any kind of stickers or papers 

My theme this year is Mother Goose Nursery Crimes....and a few fractured fairy tales. I decorate the yard and have a party. I could use creepy plants for Mary Mary's garden, Mother Goose related things to decorate the mantel, tombstones for the graveyard, fake (or real) bones for the cupboard, cleavers or butcher knives (plastic) for the 3 blind mice set up, art work for the wall: posters, pictures the creepier the better  a few DT skeletons for the Old woman who lived in shoe. the 12" ones, NOT the glow in the dark ones, gold eggs. 
I could use any kind of audio of creepy little kids singing or reciting nursery rhymes, theme related centerpieces (2 or 3) 

I do love anything handmade and do not mind something from the thrift store or garage sale 

dis likes, do not need

anything clown or pirate related 
dish towels, wine glasses or drinking cups
glitter or cutesy 
blow molds or inflatables
pumpkins, greenery 

Thanks in advance and let the reapings begin!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Seems to be a few lists missing here....hurry in, the more detailed the better!!! Helps a reaper out!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here is my list...


MAIN NEEDS:

*I am REALLY in need of more outdoor decorations and lighting! (See my albums to see my graveyard to see if there is anything you could send for it to match...I also have a large back yard that I can put decor) Must be weather/wind/rain/snow proof. 
*Halloween kitchen/dishes/baking items
*Would love a small, pretty Kitchen Witch, preferably in natural colors like sage/green/yellow/cream/white/brown ect. (Although one in Fall/Halloween colors like orange, yellow, black, ect. would be good, too, I would just use it for the Halloween season instead of all year.)
*I am looking for a small, stone, marble or wood mortar and pestle for my witch's kitchen
*Witchy/magical decor for my new veggie/herb/pumpkin patch garden.
*Looking for, at least, four Halloween, XS (mini/toy dog breed...small enough for a cat to wear) pet neck bandanas...my kitties wear them for Halloween, and mine wore out. I haven't been able to find new ones. (Not the over the collar ones, just regular tie ones.)
*Funkins (or any fake, carvable type pumpkin like those): any size or shape, orange or white. I plan on turning my back garden into a Halloween decorated pumpkin patch, so I need many fake pumpkins, lol. Anything that would work for that theme, as well.
*Orange and/or purple LED string lights.
*Halloween subway art word signs like seen at Gordmans, At Home, ect...or handmade! Something like these: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/35325178300760780/ or https://www.pinterest.com/pin/500744052296788541/
*We keep seeing Halloween/Fall wooden crates all over in stores this year. We would love one of those, if you found one for a good price! Here are some examples of ones we like, but any similar style or any size would be awesome, too: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/500744052296825315/ Or https://www.pinterest.com/pin/500744052296825310/ (My husband's fave is the Witchcraft Brewery crate...but it's pricey. Maybe you are a crafty reaper and can replicate it for cheaper?? Lol)

GENERAL LIKES:
*Witches (...anything witchy: both Halloween/traditional witch decor items and, also, real, pagan/magical items. I love natural, earthy types of things for anything along the lines of the real magical or witchy items. I am a good witch, so nothing evil, lol. For Halloween witchy decor, I love most of it, but I don't care as much for super ugly, deformed, warty witches...scary and witchy doesn't have to be hideous, lol!)
*Cats
*Owls
*Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
*Anything Autumn, Fall, Harvest inspired, especially natural things like pumpkins, apples, grapevine, berries, acorns, hay bales, burlap, corn, spooky trees, fall leaves, ect.
*Crows/Ravens
*Ghosts
*Skeletons/Skulls
*Bats
*Spiders (I'd like some posable, black fuzzy spiders for indoors)
*Vintage Halloween...especially with witch, cat or owl prints!
*Scented wax cubes/tarts (NOT the kinds in the air freshener aisle like Glade or Febreeze...I don't care for air freshener smell.) Autumn scents like pumpkin, apples, caramels, leaves, campfire/marshmallow, harvest, spice, vanilla, cranberry, ect.
*Candles in above Autumn scents...must be jar candles or tea lights. I worry my 4 kitties will knock over votives, tapers or pillars.
*Graveyard items-Realistic, spooky/creepy is better...not gory/zombie, though.
*Lanterns (LED, if light included)
*Mercury Glass Halloween items like pumpkins, skulls and owls in oranges, greens, browns, black or silvers. I LOVE that stuff!
*Folklore/ghost story type stuff like "The Headless Horseman" (Love HH!!)
*Books related to Halloween info and traditions, ghost stories, ect.
*Scarecrows: spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones.
*Halloween socks...fuzzy, regular crew, or knee high
*I also collect Skelanimals. Kit the Cat is my fave, and then Oliver the Owl and Diego the Bat...but I love the rest of them, too!
*Cute is okay if it's something you think I will really like, just not overly cute or too much of it. (...though cute owls and kitties are always acceptable!)
*Painted wooden crafty items and other assorted crafty items/props you all make so well!
*I know some of you like to send treats and Halloween toys for our pets, which is cool with us! We have four kitties!
*We have no (human) children...it's just my husband and I...and my mom, who is staying with us.


DISLIKES & DON'T NEEDS:
Clowns/dolls
Zombies
Gore/gross stuff
Bugs (except Spiders...spiders are awesome!)
Satanic things
Aliens
*I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, including real leather, real bone, ect. please!!*
Not a fan of decorating with movie characters...such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Don't need Pirate
Don't need Scientist
Don't need blow molds
No glitter, unless it's firmly sealed and can't fall off.
Potion Bottles...I have sooo many of them. (Unless you find a super cool one you think I NEED to have, lol.)

**I have a Pinterest board link in my signature with several Halloween, Fall/Harvest and Witchy boards.** 

Thank you, in advance, my darling Reaper!!!!


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

I am super excited to take part in my first Reaper event. That said, to whoever gets me, thank you in advance! I can't wait to see my persons list and put together their package. 

About my likes and such : Aside from my love for vintage and vintage inspired items, I'm quite fond of gothic, victorian, spooky yet classy decor. Think Addams Family, Munsters, Haunted Mansion. Oh, and as a cat lady, black cats are always a win with me.

Overall, I am really not hard to please and will be truly happy to get anything at all. I am just so excited to be a part of this!


*Likes :*
Gothic "classy spooky" items
Cats <3
Anything Edward Gorey
Bats
Vintage/retro & reproduction Halloween decor (Beistle, Luhrs, Bethany Lowe, etc)
Blow molds (hey, a ghoul can dream, can't she? lol)
Skeletons / skulls
Ghosts
Pumpkins / Jack O'Lanterns
Hand made items
Ravens, crows, owls
Lanterns
Reapers, wraiths, etc.
Coffins
Thrift store finds / second-hand
Glitter is fine

*Dislikes / Can't use :*
Super cutesy / country
Gore (blood is fine)
Sci Fi
Dolls
Bugs (spiders are fine)
Zombies
Slasher movie icons (Universal Monsters are fine)
Clowns
Dollar Tree & Targets dollar section (already bought it all, lol)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Now, listie, why do you go and keep separating from your brother? This is how one or the other of you ends up on the second page, and you know that's a dodgy part of town! Get on up to the top, and stay close to Sign Up! I won't make you hold hands....yet...


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Hmm...If you count the lists here, and use the number that Bethene last gave us, there seems to be a discrepancy. What do you think, Auditor?*


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Tick-tock, tick-tock! Soon we will be able to put these lists to use!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

not every one has posted
here


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> *Hmm...If you count the lists here, and use the number that Bethene last gave us, there seems to be a discrepancy. What do you think, Auditor?*


I guarantee that there are some who haven't posted here. Still trying to see, in the rules, if its mandatory or just highly recommended.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I knew that your professional skills would come through, Auditor!*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, guys, time is running out! You have to get your lists posted here for your future Reaper!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm baaaaack...lol

This years theme is sleepy hollow and pumpkin scarecrows, so I'm starting something new. Anything in the vicinity of sleepy hollow, pumpkin patch, Tim burton area would be awesome!! I also bake a lot so anything I can use that is fall/ Halloween themed would be great as well.

Likes:
Sleepy hollow
Pumpkin scarecrows
Pumpkins/jack o lanterns
Tim burton
Whimsical Halloween
Vintage Halloween
Victorian Halloween
Baking Stuff
Fall/Halloween candles/ wax melts
Led lights Halloween colored
Disney Halloween
Candy serving dish
funpkins
Dog Stuff (have two medium and a XS one)
Dvd/digital projection videos


Dislikes:
Gore
Horror 
Pirates
Witchcraft
Spiderwebs
Glitter
Clowns
Dolls


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ophelia said:


> *Hmm...If you count the lists here, and use the number that Bethene last gave us, there seems to be a discrepancy. What do you think, Auditor?*


Looks like maybe Ophelia should have the auditor title...or at least *an* auditor title!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dear Secret Reaper,

*This list is subject to change* (if I add more and more!)

(UPDATE WITH THE ADDITION OF SOME AND THE HOPE OTHERS CHANGE THEIR MIND)

If you are my reaper;

_Terra_, of course a tombstone would be wonderful! It does not have to be elaborate, something older looking with an older sounding name, like Adolphus Crane or the like would be cool, I am looking at a lost woods kind of graveyard. (ok maybe a tiny bit elaborate if you could have like tree roots wrapping around it!) K, thanks! (fingers crossed you join last sec!)

_Saki.Girl,_ I would be honored to have any of your dia de los muertos masks or other artwork associated with that, k thanks!

_Kelloween,_ if you wanted to paint me a sign, I would be ecstatic! Something that has something to do with ‘Ravenscreek Crossing’ would totally rock, k thanks! 

_Greenwick_, LOVE the broom, especially your knot work, I would be delighted to receive one of these works of art, k thanks!

_Im the goddess_, yes you are when it comes to poison apples! It would be fantastic to receive a similar poison apple display. Hope you join! K thanks!

_hhh_, I am working on a witches shelf so that braided garlic would rock. Other natural ingredients as well, k thanks!

_Ondeko_, ANYTHING you wish to make out of glass, it will be great, k thanks!

_Pumpkinking30_, Your really cool village makeover houses would look great on my mantle, and you could save money on shipping andjust drive the 30ish miles and drop them off! K thanks



More specifics to be added as I come across things. In general, for the outside I am doing a graveyard in the woods. Old stones, crows and lanterns, owls and bats, scarecrows and pumpkins would be great... and crows and ravens! For the indoors, I am working on filling a witch shelf. Any spell books, ingredients, potion bottles, candles, charms, skulls, crows, ravens etc would be fantastic. Anything Victorian/Gothic would be good so vampire hunting kits or Van Helsing type creations are all awesome Love homemade and second hand, re-purposed materials are great! Also like all things Edgar Allen Poeish and Robert Frostish! (the dudes rock!) Anything subtle, and *classic* would be fantastic, vintage rocks as well. To give you an overall idea of my style; http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/ Oh, I also am working on miniature displays in various modes, anything Halloween in the 1:12 ratio would be really cool! When all else fails, you can never ever never have too many crows and raven items!

*Overall I guess all things Classic Vintage or Gothic is where my heart is....and ravens!*

*What I do not like is cute, gore, blood and glitter. Also, not a fan of zombies and do not like any of the undead babies. (baby dolls that look old and creepy can be cool, but not the ones that are all gored up or undeadified)Don't like the horror movie guys either, no chucky, jason, freddy, michael or the like. Sorry. Oh, and yeah, don't like spiders*

Your victim,
BR1MSTON3

p.s. Did I mention crows are good?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love all the lists!! Makes Reaping soooooo much easier!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Once again, I'd like to emphasize that YOU DO NOT NEED TO BE CRAFTER LEVEL MARTHA STEWART PLUSPLUS to join in on the fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you are so right ,there is room for all !!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am new to haunting at my own place, but come from a haunting family. This is my second year with my own place so I am still building up props and things. I have no set theme but want to concentrate this year on my cemetery. I would love things for it---bones, gravestones, statues, creepers, ghouls, skeletons, anything that would work for it.
I also love the jackolanterns with the electric lights in them. I have quite a few from my mom and other Reapers, but would love to line our long driveway and across the front of the house with them.
We have a big costume party that is all ages. Lots of kids so prizes for it would be awesome if you are into that.
I also love:
ghosts and scarecrows—not cutesy ones but they don’t have to be sadistic either. We have huge trees so things that can hang in them would be awesome.
Witches
Spiders as long as not real
Would love to have a witch frog or toad
Body parts are okay and the guys are hoping to do a butcher shop in the basement but I am not into blood and guts myself. Any props to go with that theme would make them happy. Maybe even heads in jars or other body parts like that. 
Not into the horror movies or the characters specific to them, rats, roaches or bugs, zombies, vampires, pirates or glitter.
I will love most anything you send. I love thrift store finds, new things, repurpose from you or wherever. Halloween has always been a lifestyle for me growing up. So anything would be wonderful. Truly.
I have three teenagers---a boy college freshman, a girl high school senior, boy sophomore and an elementary girl. We have a red Doxie and two Chiweenies. Life is never dull or stagnant around here. Also working to build up a stash of costumes since the kids always have someone wanting to come that doesn’t have a costume. So if you have things that would do for teens and don’t want them, we would love them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I need to check my list and make sure everything is ready. So excited.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you in advance reaper!!! I absolutely love this time of year!! I'm like a kid in a candy store!!! 

Likes: I love love love the gothic creepy look; vampires, skeletons, spiders, voodoo, bones, bats, rats, tombstones, cemetery stuff, homemade items are awesome and truly appreciated, creepy cloth, bloody curtains, pvc candles, basically anything creepy but not overly gory. outdoor decorations would be great too. animated props, etc. I am not doing a theme this year, so everything and anything is game - I have a massive Halloween party every year and go all out on my decorations. dollar store hair extensions (creating a skeleton Rapunzel to hang from the top of a 2 story house-idea on pinterest, so anything for that). I prefer LED candles over wax candles. I do have an awesome voodoo alter (thanks to my past reaper!!), so anything to add to that is great! props -for a photo booth. Any size black non-fitted sheets ( I use those to cover my walls to make the house look creepy). 

dislikes: zombie babies/dolls, clowns, country/cutesy/glitter/disney Halloween stuff. I don't need any movies (have them all). Don't really need kitchen stuff or anything like that. No jewelry or candy please.


Link to Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/ 

THANK YOU!!!

When I think of more stuff, I will continue to add here. Thank you again!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

ooojen said:


> Looks like maybe Ophelia should have the auditor title...or at least *an* auditor title!


Ophelia + Auditor = Wonder Twins

Wonder Twin powers...Activate!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you in advance Reaper. Please don't stress because I am easy to please and will love anything that you buy or make for me. I love homemade gifts if you happen to be crafty. If you aren’t, then garage sale/thrift store finds or store bought is perfectly fine. Also I am fine with just one gift if you desire since I seem to be running out of room to display things indoors, but if you prefer to send a selection of things, that is fine too. Don't let me ruin your fun.

This year for Halloween I will hammock camping (sleeping in a hammock under a tarp with a group of likeminded individuals) for Halloween weekend so some specific ideas would be:
• Decorations that could be strung between trees such as a skeleton, werewolf, or other ghoul moldering away in a hammock
• Sleeping vampire bats that could be attached to tree branches or flying bats
• Battery operated or solar operated lights of any kind. Some light up eyes could be fun.
• Luminaries
• Scary versions or ominous looking animals that would be normally found in the woods that could be set around my campsite. I envision owls, bats, wolves, snakes, crows, spiders, toads, foxes, squirrels, raccoons, bobcats, bears, or even gators since it is a swampy area.
• A scary face or two to attach to a tree to make it look like a haunted tree. Since it is a state park, the face parts would have to attach by dark string wrapped around the tree, no nails.
• A ghost story suitable in length for reading aloud around a campfire. Something from your locale would be fun. Feel free to even write one yourself.

For non-camping ideas I have added the below.

Tips to help out my reaper: 

This year I will be doing a graveyard for the second time. I really needed a spot or flood light last year since my border of candle lanterns on hooks was pitifully inadequate. 

I am hoping someday to come across the discontinued dinner/salad plate size of the dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH. I bought the appetizer set of four dishes, but none of the stores around me had the bigger sizes.

I don’t have internet at home or access to a printer. So if you would like to print off some internet creepy pictures, I would love them. I bought a dozen 4 x 6 & 5 x 7 wooden frames to paint that are gothic looking, but have nothing to put in them. Print outs of labels for potion bottles would also be welcome. So far my potion collection consists mostly of unlabeled bottles. 

If my reaper is a person with lots of close up pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that they have carved over the years, I have always wanted to have a DVD of pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that I could use as a slideshow on my TV or in one of those digital picture frames.

Likes:
Traditional style Halloween things such as:

Animals: Bats, Cats, Crows/Ravens, Spiders, Owls (Realistic ones, not ones that look like the 60’s or 70’s), Frogs, Toads, Rats, Mice. I seem to be especially fond of ravens lately.

Spooks: Witches, Ghosts, Vampires, Skeletons, Skulls & bones, Gargoyles, Zombies, Frankenstein, Haunted Mansions, Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/gothic vampire thing), Universal Monsters, Grim reapers, Scarecrows (especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones), Swamp monsters, Werewolves, Headless Horseman

Objects: Jack O Lanterns, Pumpkins, Tombstones, Witches Balls, Spider webs, Cauldrons, Spell books, Potion Bottles, Creepy-looking photos, Twisted Trees, Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff, Vintage Halloween Stuff (...especially with witch, cat or owl prints), Ghost ships, witches broom, witches shoes

I am a want to be quilter. Don’t actually finish anything but do like to collect fabric, so some Halloween fabric would be welcome.

Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies/dolls
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables (because they use electricity & I hate seeing a puddle of dead inflatable in the morning)
Satanic items
Overly Gory, bloody, grisly guts or body parts (potion bottle body parts o.k.)
Real Witchcraft items or Voodoo things
Horror movies (slasher films)
Socks
Scented candles
Window clings (have waaaaay too many)
Candy or food items
Annalee brand figurines

Not currently needed since don’t have that theme (but some year I will probably want):
Clowns, Bio-hazard, Dia De Los Muertos, Pirates, Wizard things, Mad Scientist Stuff, Oddities

Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper!

https://www.pinterest.com/candycreature/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine started out so short. Then I added stuff, and explanations!  It's still pretty simple, even if it doesn't look like it.



printersdevil said:


> I need to check my list and make sure everything is ready. So excited.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Likes:
Vintage /Retro Halloween items
Peanuts Characters -- Charlie Brown, Snoopy, Lucy...the whole gang!
I love vintage/retro Jack o Lanterns
I love fall/Halloween fragrances
I love wallets and coiin purses and ironically, I don't have any with a Halloween theme
I love Rosbro candy containers but I don't have any
I love vintage light up blow molds
I like custom items
I collect Strawberry Shortcake dolls/items 
I love Haunted Mansion Items
I've been wanting a hand painted halloween lamp for years so if my Reaper is an artist and can paint and old thrift store lamp, I'd be most grateful...lol
I love cute small miniature things





Dislikes:
Gore & blood
Ouija/Tarot items
Scary or evil items


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

*To My Secret Reaper*

For Halloween I tend to be inspired by a wide variety of things. My tastes and inspirations are a bit eclectic. This year I’m thinking of doing something dark and Victorian like Penny Dreadful. I really like dark Victorian things. I also always like vampire themed items (dark, elegant, and vicious not sparkle-pires). I do tend to like things with a darker aesthetic all year long and I keep a lot of my Halloween up with the rest of my collections year round. It makes my inner goth child happy, mwaahahaha. 

I have Dollar Tree, Target, Walmart, Walgreens, Michaels, Hobbie Lobby, etc around me. I pretty much have everything I like from those types of places. I like things that are unique or different, so feel free to be creative and have fun with it. I'm a bit eclectic and don't mind things outside of the box. I also appreciate hand made. 

So here is a list of things near and dear to my dark Halloween loving heart that I draw inspiration from and you might draw inspiration from as well. My pinterest is chock full of things I like broken down by theme, so it will probably be a good place to look. Like I said I'm up for whatever mostly. Have fun!

http://pinterest.com/etherstragic/
https://www.pinterest.com/etherstragic/halloween/
https://www.pinterest.com/etherstragic/vampir/

*Likes:*
Indoor decor
Elegant, gothic decor
Victorian/ Edwardian 
vintage Halloween
antiqued items
Vampires, but not the teenage glittering kind. I like Dracula, Nosferatu, Interview With A Vampire/ Anne Rice type vampires, or something more Sid Vicious/ rock and roll like Spike and Drusilla.
coffins
black/ silver/ purples/ blues/ orange/ rich dark jewel tones/ blood red
Autumn/ Winter
ice and snow
Fall leaves and barren trees
Autumn scents and crisp Winter ones
shadows and silhouettes
the moon/ night sky
Slavic looking items/ Eastern European folklore
Anatomical type stuff/ organs/ blood/ skeletons
Macabre/ spooky curiosity shop type stuff
Spooky apothecary
Pumpkins
Candles/ candelabras
Cemetery/ graveyard/ tombstones
Bats/ Ravens/ crows
Black cats
Witches
Ghosts/ spirits
I like spider webs, but not the spiders themselves. They creep me out.
Black roses
Transylvanian castles
Reapers
Steampunk
gypsy
sugar skulls/ Dias De Los Muertos
dark, ethereal type stuff; apparitions
Egyptian
I do collect children toys that are quirky, vintage, or just curious in some way. I like the toys on Nightmare Before Christmas and the spider baby from Toy Story. My idea of cutsey would be more like Mark Rydan type stuff or the old vintage cartoons from the 30's and 40's.

I don't mind candy and I’m a big tea drinker.

*TV/ Movies:*
Tim Burton especially Sleepy Hollow and Nightmare Before Christmas
Georges Méliès- A Trip to the Moon, etc
Addams Family
Dracula
Penny Dreadful
Queen of the Damned/ Interview With A Vampire
Classic monsters
Let the Right One In, Only Lovers Left Alive, The Hunger
Underworld
Supernatural
Buffy

*Lit/ Authors:*
Eastern European folklore
British gothic romantic lit- Shelley (Mary and Percy), Keats, Byron, Coleridge, etc
Oscar Wilde/ Dorian Gray
Anne Rice
Bram Stoker
Edgar Allen Poe
Edward Gorey

*Historical Periods/ Styles/ Cultures:*
Victorian/ Edwardian
Eastern Europe/ Slavic/ Russia 
1800s London and Paris
Dutch Renaissance
Art Nouveau
1920's
Art Deco
Baroque
Ancient Egypt
French Revolution/ Marie Antoinette type stuff
Brit Punk, who says Halloween can't be rock and roll

*Dislikes:*
Outdoor décor for now since I live in an apartment.
Spiders/ bugs- I have some phobias there.
Zombies
gory, blood and guts,Texas Chainsaw type decorations. 
I'm not big on Freddy vs Jason, Scream, etc sort of movie characters. I don't mind dark movies, but I prefer something a little more atmospheric and elegant with a rich gothic landscape. I'm not big on that modern horror/ torture film stuff. 
Werewolves
Sparkle-pires/ Twicrap- I like my vampires elegant, but vicious not glittering and emo. I hate most of that teen vampire crap that has become the thing since Twilight. 
Clowns
Hot Topic
Disney
pirates
folksy, country type fall decor.
I'm not a cook so I wouldn't have much use for baking type stuff.
anything Satanic, no goat heads and child sacrifices in a box
Ouija boards


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Blue.... I am SO with you on Penny Dreadful. I pause that darned show so much to take pictures of stuff that my husband won't watch it with me anymore!!









Like, how could you not want to take a picture of this..!?!? Lol!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree Lady Goats. The decor in that house is awesome. I want to make some ossuray projects (fake bones of course). I also like all the portraits in Dorian Gray's house and the costuming on the show is pretty magnificent as well. I want to steal all of Eva Green's outfits on the show.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oops! Posted in wrong thread  

But I did just edit my list once again.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Likes
I like Victorian grunge..like dried flowers, dirty stained antique wedding dresses or clothing..lace up boots (look like witch boots)
skellies of any size
Jack o lanterns (scary ones)
any kind of witch clothing..used is great..long black skirts, dresses any thing that could be used
creepy cloth, moss, white cheese cloth
upside down hanging bat
fall or halloween colored throws or pillows
lanterns
I REALLY need some kind of lighting other than string lights
Halloween colored craft paints
Candles
Big spiders, buzzards, crows
a big gargoyle...lol
I actually made tombstones this year..so anything that would be good in a cemetery..I have nothing yet



Dislikes and things I will never use:
cute or glittery decor
inside the home nick-nacks (house is to small to decorate inside)
bloody body pieces
Jason and the crew
things in jars (oddities)
creepy dolls
movies or music (have most)
potions bottles..I like but have no place for them
clowns
day of the dead
blow molds
inflatables
insects (unless spiders)

I would rather have one bigger thing that I would really need than several smaller things that I don't..but I'm not picky or anything...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my dear reaper here is a list i hope that this gives you some good ideas and helps you .

I decorate indoors and out side. 

This year’s theme is Gathering of Witches 2015, i have 11 different witches in party area each has its own set up they are
Skeleton witch
dragon witch
white witch
snow white witch
Salem witch
kitchen witches
tiki witch
oz witch 
red riding hood witch
gypsy witch 
voodoo witch 
I am also doing out side 
a forest witch 
and witches on my pouch 


Things i Like / things I could use.
*Lighting i really am lacking here so 
tea light, finger lights , spot lights green , blue or red, strobe lights,
*Dried herbs for my witch kitchen 
*Smudge sticks
*skeleton bones
*skulls
*crows
*ravens
*grim reapers
*Gothic Victorian items
* some medium to large fake pumpkins
* huge NBC fan i decorate this for christmas so any thing nightmare before christmas would love i do a black christmas tree up and decorate my yard nightmare be fore christmas for christmas .
* inflatables
* blow molds welcome
*things for a voodoo swamp witch 
*Scarecrow love a big creepy one made out of a pumpkin
*candles and wax melts
* would love a Gothic looking wreath have ideas for it in my pintrest page 
* Gothic decorated witch hat for my costume this year. examples on my pintrest
* would love a flooting sector 
* things for a forest witch area 
* creepy cloth always welcome 
* would love a hanging chandler either one decorated up or one for me to decorate up 
*lanterns 

*I also collect Avon Cape cod red glass
* also love skulls collect them also animal skulls and human


https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/ideas-for-my-reaper/




[/SIZE]
Dislike
bloody,
gore
clowns
zombie
baby’s
body parts
dolls
cute Halloween stuff


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lol Saki,,,we are last but not least?


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Likes:

I like most of my Halloween items to be cutesy
Anything Disney related - Cutesy or even Nightmare Before Christmas 
Disney Villains - Evil Queen, Maleficent
Haunted Mansion
Snoopy and the peanuts gang
Cutesy owls, vampires and witches
Scarecrows - Pumpkins
Anything with dogs
Candles - lanterns - string of lights (orange/purple)
Fall colors and pumpkins are always welcome
Most of my decorations are indoors. I decorate all of the rooms in my house so it can be for the kitchen, living room, bathroom, bedroom
Would not mind a homemade witch broom or sign that says: The Witch Is In ( guess that could be easy to do for someone that is crafty)


My décor is usually fall/halloween so anything with fall colors is a winner.
Halloween wood signs to hang
kitchen towels in either fall/Halloween colors



Dislikes:
CLOWNS - eeeeeek
nothing gory
don't decorate much outdoors so no tombstones
no ornaments - don't put up Halloween tree
zombies
body parts
bloody décor items

I will add more by tonight as I remember. At work - supposed to be working


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Likes: Because my family and I have decided not to host a themed Halloween party this year, my list is going to be a little more personal than normal. I like all things steampunk. I love Disney and all things related to it. I have a very large Disney pin collection. The Villains are of course my favorite followed closely by Alice in Wonderland. I like pumpkins, potion bottles, spell books, Day of the Dead, Voodoo. I like all creepy crawls (spiders, snakes, rats, etc). Crafting supplies are always needed like twine, scrap fabric, ribbon, beads, etc. I crochet (a lot) so yarn is most certainly always welcomed and will always be used. I love buttons of all kinds. I'm personally a huge fan of coffee and chocolate although I live in an area where the temperature this weekend is to hit 121 degrees so chocolate and other temperature sensitive items may be not be the best item. I like Hocus Pocus, Once Upon a Time, Rocky Horror Picture Show, Tim Curry, and Betty White. Glitter and cute Halloween is okay but not my absolute favorite. 

Even though we are not doing a party at home this year, I cohost a Halloween party that's free to the communicate at the local library I work for and the theme this year for the library's Halloween party is a circus. This event is for kids of all ages so things for it have to stay pretty family friendly. We could use things like paper popcorn bags, circus themed tabled decorations, banners, and any other fun circus items. 

Dislikes: Bloody and gory things, weapons, aliens, zombies, vampires.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> lol Saki,,,we are last but not least?


haha i know right got to re look at my list see if i did it right lol


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is my list of likes and dislikes. I'm really looking forward to it again this year, thanks again Bethene for organizing this 

Likes: Vampires, skulls, witch props/decorations (spell books, witch hats etc.), ghosts, grave stones, table top decor (I.e candle holders, busts, candelabra’s etc.), ground breakers, hanging reapers, cheese cloth, lanterns, I don't mind glitter, Sleepy Hollow type items, creepy portraits, Halloween platters, mad lab type items, mummy’s, served heads, and some gore is ok, clowns, and carnival props/decorations, spiders, haunted hollywood type items.

Dislikes: Zombie babies, dolls, oddities, witch craft type stuff, shrunken heads, voodoo type props/decorations, horror movie icons, blow-molds, pirates, inflatables, hospital type items, harvest, apothecary jars overly cutesy, day of the dead type items, aliens, anything overly gory.

Additional details: I have a carnival theme and grave yard as part of my annual Halloween Haunt.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Blue.... I am SO with you on Penny Dreadful. I pause that darned show so much to take pictures of stuff that my husband won't watch it with me anymore!!
> 
> View attachment 249198
> 
> ...



I love this LadyGoats !! I want one so bad and I really don't know what it is. I paused the show over and over checking out the artifacts for the Verbis Diablo and I love the Cutwife's house being all old Crone in it's decor. Do you have anymore pics? you should post them in the Penny Dreadful thread if you haven't already, I would love to see more !


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love this LadyGoats !! I want one so bad and I really don't know what it is. I paused the show over and over checking out the artifacts for the Verbis Diablo and I love the Cutwife's house being all old Crone in it's decor. Do you have anymore pics? you should post them in the Penny Dreadful thread if you haven't already, I would love to see more !


Oh god, I have tons..! Had no idea there was a Penny Dreadful thread, will have to look into it! I love the Cutwofe's cottage, too.. And Victor's lab... And Dorian's house... 

Heck, I took pics of the streets they walk through..


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Joining in the fun this year! My wife Spookerstar has had me help her in the past with her victim and I thought why does she get to have all the fun. 
I didn't have Halloween growing up in Cuba but now that I am here I love it!
Pumpkins, bats, cats, spiders (this years theme for outdoor), spooky photos, old books, anything that makes the house look Victorian inside. Lights, candelabras, candles especially LED. I love graveyards and made a headstone last year. Pirates are awesome, we did a haunt like that one year and will again. I love making props, so I would love anything for that. Skulls, bones, skeletons, motors, crafting supplies. I am also a chef so I would love serving pieces or plates. 
We keep things very traditional spooky and not gory or gross. My wife hates clowns so you better not send anything like that or it will be put on the curb.
Hope this helps. 
Thank you Reaper! I know I will love anything you send


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a general Halloween board and a secret reaper board on Pinterest so that's a good place to get visuals. @amandabowen

This year I'm going classic. Orange and black color scheme, cats and crows, hay bails and scarecrows. Will be projecting Charlie Brown on the garage with a sitting area in the driveway. I decorate a little indoors as well but not overboard. Mainly small touches, like soaps and towels in the bathrooms and kitchen, pumpkins and photos on the mantle. 

Likes: 
Classic and vintage
Victorian
Elegant
Southern (think burlap or country chic)
Black cats
Crows
Scarecrows
Spiders
Bats
Pumpkins
Full moons
I don't mind Disney knick knacks but I live in Florida so it's in my blood. It's more of a part of life and less of a treat.
Hocus Pocus things (I have the movie)
I enjoy fall scents in candles, soaps. 
Fun t shirts or tanks
If it helps: I'm a fan of Dr Who, Harry Potter, TrickRTreat, Halloweentown, Dexter
I craft personalized gifts in my shop but I never make anything for myself or my home. If you're a crafter, I love fun wreaths, monograms for my door, cool printables with a spooky theme, or anything with my name. 
Accessories like unique jewelery, nail polish, socks, hair ties, makeup (I'm a girly girl!)
Glitter is acceptable in moderation. Mainly because it pisses my hubby off and I enjoy that! ��

Dislike:
Blood
Gore
Witchcraft
Movie monsters
Satanic 
I have tons of craft supplies
I also raid the dollar tree and target dollar aisles so if you've seen it there, I probably have it. 
Not a big candy eater (hopefully getting 4 wisdom teeth pulled soon!)

My dislike list is very short. Essentially I'm an outgoing girl and I like having fun. I enjoy being festive in attire, doing projects with my son and making memories with my family. i love creativity and homemade projects so I encourage that. Even if it's bad, I'm sentimental and I promise I will love it. I have a sense of humor and a soft spot so as long as there are no bleeding body parts you'll be fine! 

My son will be 3 in October and loves pumpkins and skeletons. If you would like to include a trinket for him, it would be very thoughtful!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh god, I have tons..! Had no idea there was a Penny Dreadful thread, will have to look into it! I love the Cutwofe's cottage, too.. And Victor's lab... And Dorian's house...
> 
> Heck, I took pics of the streets they walk through..
> 
> View attachment 249239


Yeah there is a PD thread, it isn't exactly boomin' with chatter but it does exist. http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/134786-penny-dreadful-4.html would love to see some of your screen shots.
to keep this on topic dear reaper, i love Penny Dreadful and spooky victorian things and wolfmen with good hair.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Likes:
> Oni ( I have a wall dedicated to this year round)
> Kabuki
> Bats
> ...


thought I would make it easier for my Victim I did some updates to my Likes and dislikes. So excited can't wait to get my Victim


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

likes:
MY theme this year is Sunny Side Asylum
So any lab coats, nurses scrubs, straight jackets, pill bottles, medical equipment, led, iv bags, sheets (for patient beds i May make/ or just for hanging to divide rooms)
Other than ANYTHING for an asylum
Skeletons
Zombies
Blood
Handmade Stuff
crows

Dislikes: Cutesy, Satanic, Devil

Cant think right now! i will update when i think of more


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

don't forget to post your likes/dislikes here!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I do believe this is the hardest part of the SR. I find it so hard to say what I want. It's much easier to give than receive. But I know I need to do it to help out my Reaper, so here goes. 

I do an outside yard haunt. Just you're typical cemetery with monsters and ghosts. I do not do witches or the devil. I live deep in the heart of the bible belt, and the neighbors offend easily. I like keeping the peace with them. I really like skeletons, but with a last name like mine, you can't help it. I've started stocking up on crows for a room theme. I love Day of the Dead things. They are so bright and colorful. In recent years I've gotten into vintage Halloween. I guess the older I get, the more I regress. It doesn't have to be real vintage. Heck, I can't afford that stuff. But something that seems vintage. I like anything Poe related. I had a Poe lunch box, but my daughter took it. She's a Poe fan too. I love anything you can find at a thrift store. My favorite place to shop. If it's odd, I'll adore it. Really anything I get I'll be happy with. If you want to do blood and gore, I'm fine with that. If you want to go glitter, I'm down with that. Cartoons, cool. Like I said anything but Satan and witches. I hope this helps


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

likes; Pretty much anything that has to do with witches since its my 2015 theme :3 I love crows/ravens/owls/cats to help fill the theme 

For future theme;
next year is a vampire theme; (need a white dress/wedding gown, or female vamp stuff in general for prop) and decoratives, like candles/candleholders, open to anything.

Alien encounter theme, this one will be a bit kitschy, it can range from goofy to serious kill you type.

Headless Horseman stuff, sign, pumpkin with faces or simple cut out, preferably white ones for blacklight, hanging vines/plants and tombstones that can stand upright on their own, some kind of background scene setter, open to ideas, this theme was sparse last I did it.

Egyptian scene, any little figurines, or backdrop/background (I love the papyrus painted scenes), mummies, pretty much anything Im open


Random/Misc. something to hide the ground with, I liked using these paper frilly/tissue mats from shindigs, and anything else that could hide cables and concrete flooring. Anything that lights up or moves is great too.
love inflatables and blow molds and I always do a pumpkin yard out front with this theme. Dept 56/lemax village items.

dislikes; small dolls/baby dolls, Gore/Blood (a little blood ok like a bit around a mouth or something), movie characters, dead/roadkill animals (zombie or skeleton is ok *fake ones*), bugs (spiders OK), kids/overly cutsie like the wood cutouts/country/diecuts, torture, body parts (unless they animate), baking stuff, music, DT items (have so many) unless creepy cloth, always can use it , Tarot/fortune teller, Dia de Los Muertos

Theme this year is; witch coven cooking up TOTers in vintage costumes/masks (like Ben Cooper costumes in classic themes). Im making a dilapidated gingerbread house facade and putting life size TOTers in cages and wrapped up in white ropes. I will also have witches in general doing what they like to do, stirring cauldrons, looking at books, playing with pets, ect. 

Im in need of something cool for punch/drinks for the party inside. I plan to have caramel apples, gingerbread kids, ect mixed into standard witch setups. 

That said, Im generally easy going and will probably like anything I get. :3 I appreciate anyone able to get through my list without a serious headache, lol. /hugz


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

This years theme: 
Witches/Conjurors
I decorate outdoors and indoors. 

Likes:
Ravens/Crows, anything Poe, oddities, curiosities, Headless Horseman, realistic and to scale but fake skulls, skeletons and horns, anything witch related, gargoyles. Anything dark, creepy, scary and gory is great! I am fine with homemade or store bought, very easy to please. And i can always make anything that doesn't necessarily fit my tastes my own. 

Dislikes:
Cutesy, Disney, "Happy" Halloween, ok with a little glitter but not the mirror ball look.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Bumping up to page 1, and I've edited my post for the last time...I think.  It's post #60, if that helps my SR find it!

Now...victim, victim, victim! I need to go pick up my kid at school...maybe when I come back, I shall have my sweet little victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This needs to be at the top of page one for awhile!!!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm late to the party!!

At home I love to decorate using anything that looks vintage or old halloween(or anything old really. I have tools, etc that I leAve out all year). For our outside decorations I do blow molds and general fall and Halloween stuff. We set up every year at a campground for Halloween. Our site is always decorated as a cemetery. This year I'm hoping to add a spiderweb tunnel to the entry way. We can always use anything that will enhance it. I love fall and almost everything Halloween. The sights, the smells and the scaring. 

I don't have expensive tastes so honestly I'm sure I'll love whatever I get. 

I added a few things to my list when I posted it here. 

Likes: anything vintage Halloween looking. And I do mean almost anything. If it has an old feel I will love it. I also am really into witches and witch accessories. Pumpkins, skulls, bats, tombstones or anything cemetery related. We camp and decorate our campsite for Halloween in late October. We set up a cemetery there. Ghosts, goblins and weird creatures are welcome. I love things that are quirky. Tim burton movies are my favorite along with all of the Halloweentown and hocus pocus. Black cats and spiders(I'm thinking of doing a spider webbed entry so spiders would be awesome). Things do not have to be new, I love love yard sale/thrift store finds! Owls, battery operated tea lights and candles. Fall smelling things. Animated things. Eyeballs. 

Dislikes: horror movie characters with the exception of Sam. Gore. Not really into vampires or werewolves. I hate snakes. Don't really use Disney characters like Mickey Mouse, etc.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So I don't drive my reaper crazy, I've just made the last (I promise) update to my list. It's post #26 if that will help. Also a big thank you in advance to my reaper. I'm sure I'll be pleased.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Updated mine as well! #80!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Likes, Dislikes, and Theme*

*Likes*
Vintage Halloween—Beistle, old paper mache masks, old blowmolds, etc.
Retro—stuff that isn’t actually old, but looks like it is
Antique—old glass bottles for the witches apothecary, mortar and pestle, that sort of thing
Victorian curiosities—real or imagined, small taxidermy specimens like gator heads, blowfish, seahorses, squirrels,
Scary—masks, ugly dolls, clowns, etc.
Authentic-looking props—knives, pliers, sickles, etc.
Realistic-looking skulls—more bucky than blucky
Ventriloquist dummies—the uglier, the better 
Handmade—I appreciate the hard work and artistry that goes into so many of the reaper gifts
Sideshow/Freakshow Posters—vintage look, homemade, or otherwise—strongman, bearded lady, etc.
Lego—Monster Hunters theme, the new Scooby Doo theme or the Series 14 Minifigures 

*Dislikes*
Jason, Freddie, Chuckie, Michael Myers, other over-played movies—These may be for you, not for me
Cheesy—tombstones that read things like “RIP”, or “Ima Goner”, or “Poe”, plastic knives
Cutesie—anything with glitter, 
Harvest—anything harvest themed is just not my bag, it’s Halloween for crying out loud!
Mantle-top villages—(just not my bag) we have one, but that is more a wife-and-kids thing
Anything Disney—with the limited exception that Haunted Mansion stuff is okay.
GLITTER—the bane of Halloween decorations over the last few years,  glitter has made a big showing in all sorts of places it doesn’t belong, please don’t send me any

*Theme*
We typically do an outdoor walk-through dimly-lit graveyard with a couple of live-actor scares, for ToTs last year we had about a fifty. We did witches last year, maybe we will again this year. We'll see. We've been amassing a pretty spectacular witches’ apothecary with potion bottles and the like. We don't have a party planned for this year... YET.

We're doing a clown / evil carnival theme ... soon. Maybe this year, maybe next. So, clown masks, clown props, sideshow freak stuff, etc. would be great.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

**To our Reaper**
Updated all lists on page 15.

Post #141


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> **To our Reaper**
> Updated all lists on page 15.


It probably won't stay on pg 15 though, so you may want to note the message numbers on the upper righthand side, too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> **To our Reaper**
> Updated all lists on page 15.


It's on page 4 for me, but I have my setting adjusted to show 40 posts per page where I think the default is 10. Your post is #141


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Lairmistress and LizzyBorden. I didn't think about putting the post #, even though I wrote out what post it was.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry Reaper for this late list. The list sent to Bethene was on the fly. Hope this helps:

I do a walkthru haunt. This year's theme is a castle while first walking thru "Die Again Alley" yes harry potter based with a twist.
I love homemade, store bought and curbies.

Wants and Needs

weapons 
treasure for treasure room
torture tools---think branding irons, old fashion hand mixer etc
items to put in the creepy plant greenhouse (evil plant books would be great)
items to put on witch's shelves
silver serving pieces for the castle dining room. cheap is best
defaced/jacked up pictures for my entry picture hallway
witch kettles--all sizes and kinds
wands and display boxes for them (like on sale in a window display)
small coffins also for window display---all kinds

Next year theme is voodoo. so anything that you can think of will work for me.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> It's on page 4 for me, but I have my setting adjusted to show 40 posts per page where I think the default is 10. Your post is #141


I also have my settings backwards, so I see the new messages on page 1. When people use ^ to indicate the post above, it really coordinates to the post below. I don't know how many others have it set that way. It's just easier for me to keep up that way.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Update my list - post #220 

I really hope I have made it easy. I think that no matter what I get (as long as it's not a clown) I will be thrilled with it.
This is so exciting as this is the first time I participate. A huge thanks to bethene for putting this together. I can only imagine what a nightmare it must be to pair people up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking over your list dear victim


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

TO my dear reaper- I have updated my likes/dislikes (post #208). I have to admit that my original list was pretty sad. Hopefully this will be better and when I think of additional things, I will edit my post. Thank you again!!!! I'm super excited!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been a busy witch today out shopping and looking for the perfect things to repurpose for my wonderful victim. This is so much fun. And I get something too. That is just sprinkles on the cupcake!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Dearest Reaper, I've added things. Just in case.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have added another Pinterest board...if my reaper is interested.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll edit my post once I locate it (#60), but I'll also note the change here:

I didn't realize that there were two different owls on pedestals being sold by Ross. If my reaper might have already picked up the bigger one wearing a top hat, that's fine, but I didn't know that they were selling one like that. 

The one on my list is the smaller one, I believe someone said it was $7.99, and it doesn't have a hat. It sits upon a ball-topped pedestal. 

It's not necessary to buy one at all, of course...just clarifying if needed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. spiders, bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. anything being homemade would be even more delectble. I would like a midnight syndicate cd... the 13th hour. and any nox arcana cds would be fine. if someone was talented, and artsy, they could make me a sign that says RenKa on it. i could glue it on a board after i get it
dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for

last year I got a wonderful vampire kit. I love it sooooo much. but unfortunately I have more than one vampire killer, so I am making another kit. I have a trunk, a rosary, a gun, a mirror, and a journel, I could use a fake garlic item, a wooden stake, and any other item you can think of. if you need ideas, you can look at the kit I have for ideas. it was a beautiful kit. it is posted in my gifts from last years reaper


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

always adding things to minehttps://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Forgot to edit mine earlier, sorry! I clarified the portion about the owl, and did add one more idea (which I'm pasting here, in case it's easier to find than post #60)

ADDED 8/22/15: I collect lighted Jack o'lanterns, whether they are commercially produced, or hand-carved Funkins that I can put an LED tealight in, or add a C7 bulb cord to.  It doesn't even matter if I already have one like it. (I have an album here that shows the ones that I do have, if you want a look) Someday, I'd like to have a big electric Jack o'lantern patch. Any size will do, too. I often put the smaller ones around inside the house, but sometimes have them outside, too.

I really prefer shades of orange for them, although I do have one "stack" of Jack o'lanterns that are day-glo colors. I'm always tempted to repaint them.  I also have a small black sequined one from Dollar Tree, that I somehow missed taking a picture of.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Wish my victim would post their Pinterest board....HINT HINT!!!!

Or maybe it's not a hint and I'm cleverly confusing those who've already posted Pinterest boards! Mwahahahahahahaha! My dastardly plans are unfolding nicely.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

For my reaper. If you need help with Nightmare Before Christmas things you should check out this web site. http://www.gohastings.com/mobile/cat...al&condition=0 It has a TON of awesome BBC things that are really cool.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

Wait try this link. I think the one above doesn't work. http://www.gohastings.com/mobile/ca...ynamic=&search=true&source=global&condition=0


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, I added my pinterest. https://www.pinterest.com/autumnassassin/secret-reaper-2015/


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Wish my victim would post their Pinterest board....HINT HINT!!!!
> 
> Or maybe it's not a hint and I'm cleverly confusing those who've already posted Pinterest boards! Mwahahahahahahaha! My dastardly plans are unfolding nicely.


Don't know if I am your victim, but I did start to make a Pinterest board, and if I knew how to post the link to it then I would. I can barely figure out how to access it myself.  Right now it is just things that I like. Someday maybe I will also make it an inventory of pictures of what I have. Can you point me to a "how to" thread?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just some helpful tips: To make it easier for your Reaper to find your list add ons, edit your original post with the info rather than making new posts. It's too hard to find them all in this thread if they are all over. If you add a pinterest or such, also edit it into your original list post...or put it in your signature so it's available on every post you make! The easier you make it for your reaper, the better!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Don't know if I am your victim, but I did start to make a Pinterest board, and if I knew how to post the link to it then I would. I can barely figure out how to access it myself.  Right now it is just things that I like. Someday maybe I will also make it an inventory of pictures of what I have. Can you point me to a "how to" thread?


When you are on your Pinterest main page, go up, highlight the web address in the bar and copy it. Then, come to the forum, and wherever you want to add it, go up into the bar at the top of the typing box and you will see in the last section a little earth with a link shape. Click on that and paste the copied pinterest address into it and hit okay. It will then link your page to your post (you can do the same process going into settings and adding it into your personal signature.)


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I updated post 136 to add that I would like a skeleton or zombie Griffin.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sorry this is a bit late. I finally decided on a theme for this year's Halloween party. 

LIKES:

Would love anything related to 

Spooky Speakeasy/Gatsby Theme
1920's costumes and accessories 
Anything Prohibition related
Strands of pearls (fake of course)
Cigar Boxes
Wooden Crates
Cigarette Girl Trays
fake cigarettes & cigarette holders
Play money 
body parts (arms, legs, hands, feet)
Gramophone
Battery operated candles
Elegant Gold Halloween decor (I'm doing lots of gold accents, will be painting some of my existing decorations gold)
anything that can be us as a 1920's vintage prop

There's not much there but here is my pinterest Spooky Speakeasy page

https://www.pinterest.com/bscary/spooky-speakeasy/


DISLIKES:

Zombie Babies
Gore
Movies/dvd's
cutesy
orange and black halloween


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You can also tell us your Pinterest name and I think we can find it that way.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

We decited to have our party for adults only this year. We all have kids and so there are always so many. Last year RIchy and I worked hard all night and really did not get to enjoy the party on an adult level. So, we are going kidless.

Richy wants to have some more ghoulish decor and is still wanting to have a butcher shop for Halloween in the basement so can use things like that. My mom was telling me that the 99Cent store has tons of stuff that would be great for this so I am hoping to make a drive to one if I can find the time. It is quite a drive for me but Richy wants to go and see for himself.

I think it would be cool to have a sign for the shop. SOmething with either his name Richy or Richard and/or last name in the sign about a chop shop or butcher shop. And of course the gross things needed. Use your imagination if you are into this stuff dear Reaper. I am not into gross things and bloody things so really don't know what we need.

Remember, I still love all the other things too if you are not into blood. lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I always seem to forget that I'm someone's victim too.  Guess I just get too caught up in being a reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just a note: if you are making your list for the Secret Reaper 2, that you post it in the Secret Reaper 2 Likes/Dislikes thread. This is the thread for the first/main one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BScary, that theme sounds like so much fun!!! I love the original idea. I have seen several flapper costumes in thrift stores lately. I could have a lot of fun with this


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Pssst....over here!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love vintage and retro Halloween items
I love The Peanuts characters - Snoopy, Charlie Brown, Woodstock- the whole gang - I can never have enough
I collect Strawberry Shortcake dolls and merchandise
I love the old Black and White movie Freaks
I'm a huge Harry Potter fan
I like the Corpse Bride
I love Jack o Lanterns
I love cutesy items
I love custom / homemade things
I love aprons
I would love a Rosbro candy container
I love cute coin purses 
I've been wanting a little vintage style Halloween lamp with handpainted vintage Halloween pics for ages!
I love cutesy

I dislike blood and gore. Nothing scary for me.


----------



## TheeVenefica (Aug 14, 2014)

I've got two more projects to finish, before shipping! Have had so much fun planning, shopping and making everything.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

THeeVenefica, who ever your Reaper is must be going nuts trying to find out more about you. Please join the fun and post. The fun of the Secret Reapers is in the stalking and looking for the PERFECT gifts for a victim. I see this is only your second post. WHere have you been the last few weeks? Post and post often so we can get to know you and what you like. What makes you tick. Not having things to look for and stalk takes away the fun of the Secret Reaper. 

In all probaility you have someone who has many posts here for you to look through. This group is active and enjoys the challenge of learning and knowing all. Please help out your Reaper.

I had a victim once who although is a member who has been around for awhile, rarely posts. I had their list of ideas and that is about it. Most of the other posts were things about shipping and sign ups. It was the worst experience with the Secret Reaper ever. I was so down and felt cheated.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't mean for that to be sharp. Just jump on in and get to know everyone. We have a lot of fun and most of us have had our rabies shots so are okay. lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I didn't mean for that to be sharp. Just jump on in and get to know everyone. We have a lot of fun and most of us have had our rabies shots so are okay. lol


the rabies clinic was last month and i missed it. 

i so sawry......


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I will be shipping this weekend


----------

